# I'm in love with Karen's Body Beautiful!



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

_I'm just itching to make my next order but I must wait._






I'm a sucker for scents and Karen's has some great one's!!!  I got Egyptian Musk, Camomile Sage, and Lavender Vanilla.  I love them all but on my next order I think I'm ordering everything in Egyptian Musk!, lol.

So I decided to go with the sample set since I was unfamiliar with the products and scents.  The set included:  

2 oz Hair Milk
1 oz Hair Cream
1 oz Hair Butter
1 oz Hair Oil 

The hair milk is so moisturizing and makes my hair so silky soft.  It is very light so it won't weigh you down.  I really like it and it makes a great moisturizer or leave-in.

The hair cream...this has to be my favorite.  It is so creamy and thick, but not too thick.  I think this is gonna be my new moisturizer since I've been looking for a good one.  Not only does it moisturize but it gives the hair a great shine.

The hair butter is yummy stuff!  It's smooth and creamy buttery, lol.  It's very easy to apply and has a great shine.  I love it on my ends too.  It's keeping them so moisturized in this cold weather.

The hair oil is lovely.  The Egyptian Musk scent has me wanting to apply it all over my body.  

All of the scents are just beautiful and the products have left my hair very moisturized and shiny.  I can't wait to make my next order.  I love that she gives free full size gifts with the $50 and over orders.  I have a coupon for one of her soaps and one of the scrubs.  I think I'm getting the soap.  Do any KBB users know if you can use the soap on the hair?

http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=29


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 13, 2009)

this came at the right time... i was looking into trying these products!


----------



## MissRissa (Feb 13, 2009)

I see you over there Pokahontas, trying to start another hairveda-like thread.

I've been itching to try this line too but im on a personal no buy challenge until May, so i can actually try to use up some of the crap i have.  It is one of the lines i'm going to try.  i've heard great things about the hair milk.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> I see you over there Pokahontas, trying to start another hairveda-like thread.
> 
> I've been itching to try this line too but im on a personal no buy challenge until May, so i can actually try to use up some of the crap i have. It is one of the lines i'm going to try. i've heard great things about the hair milk.


 Nah girl, I don't think anything will top that thread.


----------



## delray712000 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never seen these products before how did you ladies see them.  is their label homemade I can't tell.  These products look great


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Why did I even come in here!  Poka, you're the reason I tried (and love) Pantene r&n DT, and you'll probably be the reason that I FINALLY give in, and purchase the Karen line.  Geez...


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

delray712000 said:


> I have never seen these products before how did you ladies see them. is their label homemade I can't tell. These products look great


 I've seen reviews on lots of forums.  Empressri has a video review as well as some others.  It's all natural handmade stuff.  From what i understand there is a store in NY and they will even mix your stuff while you wait.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

~CurlyNikki~ said:


> Why did I even come in here! Poka, you're the reason I tried (and love) Pantene r&n DT, and you'll probably be the reason that I FINALLY give in, and purchase the Karen line. Geez...


 Ha ha!  Sorry girl.  It took me forever to give in because of the prices but the products are so worth it.  I gotta take yall down with me.

That Pantene R&N is the business though!!!


----------



## delray712000 (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG! you have got to be kidding me.   They mix it right there?  People get to personalize maybe?


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2009)

^^I'm not too sure if they personalize but I remember reading somewhere that they will mix it up for you if they are out of it.  Maybe someone who has been to the store will chime in.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 13, 2009)

Love KBB! Egyptian Musk is the business  I was outdone and in love when I got the hair oil sample in Sultry Sandalwood, but when I ordered the butter w/that scent it smelled way different. Like cedar chips  I still get compliments on that oil when I wear it in my hair so Im sad about the butter. I also have Chamomile Sage, Coco Lime, Lavendar Vanilla, Island Spice (men's). I think next time I'll be ordering the Cranberry Cocktail. Don't know which products yet


----------



## delray712000 (Feb 13, 2009)

these products sound awesome.  i shall give them a whirl.


----------



## eyunka (Feb 13, 2009)

That is my signature scent I love it!!!! I must look into this





Pokahontas said:


> _I'm just itching to make my next order but I must wait._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 13, 2009)

I went to KBB last week.  The store is nice, and the customer service is wonderful.

I ended up buying the Luscious Locks Hair Mask, the Growth Serum, and the deep conditioner in the honey oatmeal scent, which smells wonderful.  I also got samples of the hair oil, the hair milk, and the hair nectar.  I love the hair oil.  It's light and it glided right into my hair.  I'm waiting until the spring/summer to try the hair milk and hair nectar.  

I've used the Luscious Locks Hair Mask, but I don't want to review it b/c I used it after the Aphogee 2-min & the Aphogee threw things off.  I'll review it when I use it alone.

I haven't used the deep conditioner yet, either.

P.S.:  You have to call ahead or order online if you want a sample pack.  I didn't know that.  I thought you could just pick it up in the store.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 13, 2009)

ummmm do any relaxed ladies use these products?
during the summer when i wet bun i tend to use natural products like hair milks in my hair(carols daughter hair milk) and it makes my hair soooooooo soft.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 13, 2009)

I  their hair milks.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 13, 2009)

I am a sucker for great smelling products.  Egyptian Musk, sounds like it smells divine.  Oh why Poca? Why?  

I know it's my own fault for coming in this thread.  Thanks Poca, this is going on my wish list.


----------



## Nayna (Feb 14, 2009)

This is probably my favorite line, Coco Lime is the business... As for mixing in front of u when I went there most things were already made, one time I called ahead of time and she told me to come on a certain day because they were out of my scent so I guess it depends.  Now my hair is usually soft but I DC'd with the Luscious Locs hair mask... Goodness gracious, I didn't think it was possible for my hair to feel like that, lol


----------



## Lava27 (Feb 14, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ummmm do any relaxed ladies use these products?
> during the summer when i wet bun i tend to use natural products like hair milks in my hair(carols daughter hair milk) and it makes my hair soooooooo soft.



I'm relaxed and I love the hair milk! I think it's great for wet buns..I usually seal it with castor oil for my buns and it's great


----------



## empressri (Feb 14, 2009)

delray712000 said:


> OMG! you have got to be kidding me.   They mix it right there?  People get to personalize maybe?




one, yes you can use her soaps on your hair.

two, no personalization, but if there is something you want, say a hibiscus scented hair milk that's not on the shelf, granted she has the supplies right there, she'll make it for you. you MIGHT have to wait a bit if she's busy, but you can almost always get it that day.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 19, 2009)

25% off select products with a $50 purchase.  Enter coupon code "25off"  Sale ends Feb. 23, 2009


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 19, 2009)

Wishing I was in New Yawk!


----------



## naturalgurl (Feb 19, 2009)

I wear Egyptian musk oil daily. I was thinking about adding it to my hair products but was leery that I might get a bad reaction. Thanks for this info!


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 19, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> 25% off select products with a $50 purchase. Enter coupon code "25off" Sale ends Feb. 23, 2009


 
Which products?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 19, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> Which products?



I just ordered and used that code, it gave me 25 percent off my whole purchase


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 19, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> I just ordered and used that code, it gave me 25 percent off my whole purchase


 
Wow...that's great!  Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2009)

tomorrow i plan on ordering:
3 hair milks
2 haie necters
2 hair creams
1 ll hair mask
1 deep conditioner


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2009)

chebaby said:


> tomorrow i plan on ordering:
> 3 hair milks
> 2 haie necters
> 2 hair creams
> ...


 
HOLD UP!!! Is there a KBB sale  or you just hauling for gp? 

Did you ever get your other stuff?


----------



## chebaby (Apr 19, 2009)

lol theres no sale. i just want to stock up and try new things.
my second order didnt go througgh and i didnt know until my cc statement came. im not sure why it didnt go through but oh well.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 19, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol theres no sale. i just want to stock up and try new things.
> my second order didnt go througgh and i didnt know until my cc statement came. im not sure why it didnt go through but oh well.


 
Well I am going to wait to see what her Tues-Thurs deal is.. thats usually the flat $ off or % sale

Good... I was hoping you werent having a fab shipping delay...


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lol theres no sale. i just want to stock up and try new things.
> my second order didnt go througgh and i didnt know until my cc statement came. im not sure why it didnt go through but oh well.


 My order didn't go through either.

And here I am waiting patiently for 3 weeks.  I finally emailed them and it didn't go through for some reason.  I had a huge order that I need.  Everyday I'm looking for the mailman thinking.....anyday now *tapping finger*.  Now I'm making another order.....this one will be smaller because they no longer have the spring cleaning deal on.


BTW....I'm loving the hair milk even more now!  I've been using it on my twists and when I take them down.....ummmm buttery soft.

To anyone who is familiar with KBB products.....Would the Hair Cream be considered a moisturizer?  I'm thinking no because the ingredients are mostly oils and butters?

*Shea Butter, Rosehip Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Carrot Seed Oil, Essential and/or Fragrance Oils & Vitamin E.*

I need to focus more on ordering moisturizers rather than sealants.  I hope someone answers soon, I'm ordering now.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2009)

There's a deal on now for $20 off of a $75 order.

Code "$20 off"


----------



## Eisani (Apr 21, 2009)

I use the hair cream to seal. I did NOT need to see that sale post


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I use the hair cream to seal. I did NOT need to see that sale post


 Thanks.  I thought so.  I like it but I have soooo many things for sealing.  I need to stock up on moisturizers. 

I know girl....sorry about the sale post....you should see my cart!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

I've done well--I've refrained from ordering from KBB for at least a year. However, I hit the SUBMIT button last night! I'm a scent sucker.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I've done well--I've refrained from ordering from KBB for at least a year. However, I hit the SUBMIT button last night! I'm a scent sucker.


 
Her scents are so addictive!  It will stay in your hair for days and days.  Which scents did you order?

I'm thinking of trying the Vanilla Latte this time but I'm wondering if it smells like coffee.  Everything else I got is Egyptian Musk and Camomile Sage.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2009)

im about to place an order but it isnt taking my &20 off.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2009)

Chebaby, try putting a space between the 20 dollars and the OFF. I had the same problem.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Her scents are so addictive!  It will stay in your hair for days and days.  Which scents did you order?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the Vanilla Latte this time but I'm wondering if it smells like coffee.  Everything else I got is Egyptian Musk and Camomile Sage.



I got the sampler with:

Hair Butter Sample:Coco Lime
Hair Cream Sample:Vanilla Latte
Hair Milk Sample:Honey Oatmeal
Hair Oil Sample:Luscious Pear


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2009)

if this order goes through i got:
2 hair milks
1 hair nectar
1 hair cream
1 hair butter
1 ll hair mask
1 deep conditioner

ETA: i ordered 3 hair milks.

thank poka, adding a space in between did help.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 21, 2009)

what karen's stuff smells the best? I got creamy coco mango and pom guava and I'm not really in love with either? Give me some recs... I got sultry sandalwood, vanilla latte, and cocolime coming from the exchange forum... so something other than those..


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^^ i really like the cranberry cocktail but it is sweet and VERY strong/noticable so if you dont like sweet you wont like this.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

I like sweet.. I just don't like overly perfumed artificial fruit smell.. I mean they're dealable... I'll look into that.. so I got a sample of honey oatmeal lotion and that's kind of dealable to.. I'll try the cran cocktail stuff.


----------



## natstar (Apr 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Her scents are so addictive!  It will stay in your hair for days and days.  Which scents did you order?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the Vanilla Latte this time but I'm wondering if it smells like coffee.  Everything else I got is Egyptian Musk and Camomile Sage.



Poka-vanilla latte doesnt smell like coffee.
It smell like cherry almond vanilla- blended beauty products


----------



## Eisani (Apr 22, 2009)

natstar said:


> Poka-vanilla latte doesnt smell like coffee.
> It smell like cherry almond vanilla- blended beauty products


 Yah, I was expecting coffee and it surely wasn't.


*fabulosity* said:


> what karen's stuff smells the best? I got creamy coco mango and pom guava and I'm not really in love with either? Give me some recs... I got sultry sandalwood, vanilla latte, and cocolime coming from the exchange forum... so something other than those..


 You know that sandalwood has a home if you don't like it  Just sayin...I love my hippie scents; patchouli, sandalwood, nag champa. I'm from da earf .


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Yah, I was expecting coffee and it surely wasn't.
> 
> You know that sandalwood has a home if you don't like it  Just sayin...I love my hippie scents; patchouli, sandalwood, nag champa. I'm from da earf .


 
LMAO.... I know that's why you said I should get it... You ain't slick!!! 

I am still waiting on my preview...


----------



## Britt (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> what karen's stuff smells the best? I got creamy coco mango and pom guava and I'm not really in love with either? Give me some recs... I got sultry sandalwood, vanilla latte, and cocolime coming from the exchange forum... so something other than those..


 

I  Lucsious Pear ! 
I've bought it a few times in the Hair Milk and Hair Nectar and Hair Oil. I'm not crazy about the other scents at all that she has in the store. Whenever I wear the Lucsious Pear people comment, and my friend loves the oil, he and his mother use it...


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm going to KBB today for deep conditioner & hair oil.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

I just ordered $88 worth of hair nectar.  Yeah I got issues.  But I am a customer FOR LIFE.  My leave-in is Paul Mitchell The Conditioner with KBB Hair Nectar on top....AWESOMEEEE softness.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LMAO.... I know that's why you said I should get it... You ain't slick!!!
> 
> I am still waiting on my preview...


 I'm still trying to get myself together...


----------



## bella gee (Apr 22, 2009)

I LOVE Karen's stuff.

Dare I say the Hair Milk is the best moisturizer Ive found to date..

The scents are crazyy good 

Egyptian Musk=crack, nuff said

Cranberry Cocktail=very sweet, you will definitely get noticed with this

Coco Lime= smells like Starburst/Mamba candy, i love this scent


----------



## joytimes10 (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait to order from KBB!  My wish list is ready and waiting!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 22, 2009)

So can anyone tell me how long it takes them to ship?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

One more question... since you get 20 off 75... does this mean that I actually have to purchase $95 worth of stuff to get free shipping...  I don't like to pay for shipping...

And why do I never hear anybody talking about the poo or the con.. should I not waste my time on the poo, con, and cream? I have enough oil over here so I'm not purchasing that....that makes me think..anyone heard from hairveda? I completely forgot about my order there...

<<Fab pumping the brakes..had cleared some stuff out and now got too much stuff again..darn it.. being a pj is a hard job>>


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> So can anyone tell me how long it takes them to ship?


 
Umm you don't want to ask me.. my last order took about 2 days..but the first one took over a month...erplexed


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> One more question... since you get 20 off 75... does this mean that I actually have to purchase $95 worth of stuff to get free shipping...  I don't like to pay for shipping...
> 
> And why do I never hear anybody talking about the poo or the con.. should I not waste my time on the poo, con, and cream? I have enough oil over here so I'm not purchasing that....that makes me think..anyone heard from hairveda? I completely forgot about my order there...
> 
> <<Fab pumping the brakes..had cleared some stuff out and now got too much stuff again..darn it.. being a pj is a hard job>>



The $20 off of $75.... to get free shipping your order must be $75 AFTER the $20 off.  So yes.  I emailed and they responded and told me that's what it was.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

I tried the conditioner once.  Smell was FABULOUS but I didn't necessarily love it for the price since I use TOO MUCH conditioner daily.  

My hair loves the nectar WAY more than the milk.. not sure why.  I have some milks I might be tryna get rid of.. not sure.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I tried the conditioner once. Smell was FABULOUS but I didn't necessarily love it for the price since I use TOO MUCH conditioner daily.
> 
> My hair loves the nectar WAY more than the milk.. not sure why. *I have some milks I might be tryna get rid of.. not sure*.


 
Holla at your girl.... I know your shipping will be faster..lol


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> One more question... since you get 20 off 75... does this mean that I actually have to purchase $95 worth of stuff to get free shipping...  I don't like to pay for shipping...
> 
> And why do I never hear anybody talking about the poo or the con.. should I not waste my time on the poo, con, and cream? I have enough oil over here so I'm not purchasing that....that makes me think..anyone heard from hairveda? I completely forgot about my order there...
> 
> <<Fab pumping the brakes..had cleared some stuff out and now got too much stuff again..darn it.. being a pj is a hard job>>


 
Fab ive used her poo and con. The shampoo is not stripping to me and it lathers up really well. The con was good too but the only problem i had with that is that it went too fast. Ive tried chamomile sage, honey oatmeal, lavendar vanilla,coco mango, egytian musk(for the grown and sexy).


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Holla at your girl.... I know your shipping will be faster..lol



OK when I get home I'll figure up what I have and PM you


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

LC Thanks!

Okay.. I'm really goin to have to find me a BSS to smell this egyptian musk! Eisani said it smells like black people..which immediately turned me off for some reason... Grown and sexy...wth .. do I want my hair to smell grown and sexy..lmao..

Imma just stick to the creams..I got enough poos and cons around here anyway... what a bad little girl I am...lol. How was the lavendar vanilla..it doesn't sound offensive... smell reference?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LC Thanks!
> 
> Okay.. I'm really goin to have to find me a BSS to smell this egyptian musk! Eisani said it smells like black people..which immediately turned me off for some reason... Grown and sexy...wth .. do I want my hair to smell grown and sexy..lmao..
> 
> Imma just stick to the creams..I got enough poos and cons around here anyway... what a bad little girl I am...lol. How was the lavendar vanilla..it doesn't sound offensive... smell reference?



TRUST MEEEEE, EGYPTIAN MUSK IS THE DAM BOMB!  I LOVE it.  Love love love love it.  I was staying at my BFF's house for the weekend once, and took my KBB Egyptian Musk with me.  Well after I got dressed (co-washed then applied my KBB Egyptian Musk), I went downstairs.  BFF's husband was like WHAT SMELLS SO GOOD! lol.  Now I got her using KBB too.

AT least TRY the Egyptian Musk.. that is one of the hair milks that I have that I need to get rid of (just cuz I like the Nectar better).  I just bought Egyptian Musk nectar in the 'fanatic' huge size.  I have purchased that scent repeatedly.

I have not tried lav vanilla yet but it is in my recent order which should arrive later this week.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

My KBB order is being delivered today! Which sux cuz I'm at work late and DH will see the dam huge box with $96 worth of hair nectar. DAM!   I like it when I get home first so I can intercept the package and store it away before he gets home.  UGH!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2009)

when i made my order yesterday i oredered almost every scent. i like earth tones and sometimes sweet stuff. so the scents i ordered was:

egyptian musk
vanilla late
sultry sandalwood
creamy coco mango
coco lime
cranberry cocktail
cammomile sage

and i cant remember what else. i tried to get all the scents minus the oatmeal honey and the lavender because i hate the smell of lavender. i think i got the conditioner or something in luscious pear but i dont remember.

my order was $137 before the $20 off so i came out well i think. this will last me a good while. and bless my SO's heart, he said he would take a trip with me to New York just so i could go to the KBB store.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

Girl I WISH I could get up in that KBB store.  I would put a hurtin on them.  I really hope she packed my order small and TIGHT so DH doesn't roll his eyes at me when I get home, lol.  If it's a big huge honkin box... UGH! haah.


----------



## natstar (Apr 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LC Thanks!
> 
> Okay.. I'm really goin to have to find me a BSS to smell this egyptian musk! *Eisani said it smells like black people..which immediately turned me off *for some reason... Grown and sexy...wth .. do I want my hair to smell grown and sexy..lmao..
> 
> Imma just stick to the creams..I got enough poos and cons around here anyway... what a bad little girl I am...lol. How was the lavendar vanilla..it doesn't sound offensive... smell reference?



LMAO!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^^^^lmao i know that is funny right????


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

I got my orderrr!! & DH didn't even know it was on the porch & he was home way b4 me. I was able to intercept it b4 it was detected!
I LOVE lavendar vanilla! First time I tried that scent with KBB. I also love the fanatic size- that's a great deal..got the fanatic size of egyptian musk & cocolime...& regular sizes of cocomango, white tea & lav vanilla- all nectars. I love ALL these scents!I've tried all the others already before. Repeat client for life. I have pomegranate guava that I am finishing up..I like it but the scent is too light for me. Smells great but I prefer it to be bold and stand out...& I already know the scents I listed do just that.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> when i made my order yesterday i oredered almost every scent. i like earth tones and sometimes sweet stuff. so the scents i ordered was:
> 
> egyptian musk
> vanilla late
> ...


 Let me know how the vanilla latte smells.  I chickened out on ordering that because I was scared it would smell like coffee or something.  I got the oatmeal honey hair milk instead.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I got my orderrr!! & DH didn't even know it was on the porch & he was home way b4 me. I was able to intercept it b4 it was detected!
> I LOVE lavendar vanilla! First time I tried that scent with KBB. I also love the fanatic size- that's a great deal..got the fanatic size of egyptian musk & cocolime...& regular sizes of cocomango, white tea & lav vanilla- all nectars. I love ALL these scents!I've tried all the others already before. Repeat client for life. I have pomegranate guava that I am finishing up..I like it but the scent is too light for me. Smells great but I prefer it to be bold and stand out...& I already know the scents I listed do just that.


 The lavender vanilla does smell good.  I'm kinda regretting that I didn't order that scent this time.

I'm with you on the pom guava....it was nice but too light for me.  I like a more bold scent.  It's good if you don't want a very light scent though.  

When I first smelled camomile sage I was like what's the big hype about....now I'm addicted!  Her scents are like crack.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 23, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LC Thanks!
> 
> Okay.. I'm really goin to have to find me a BSS to smell this egyptian musk! Eisani said it smells like black people..which immediately turned me off for some reason... Grown and sexy...wth .. do I want my hair to smell grown and sexy..lmao..
> 
> Imma just stick to the creams..I got enough poos and cons around here anyway... what a bad little girl I am...lol. How was the lavendar vanilla..it doesn't sound offensive... smell reference?


 No you didn't . I'll bring the Lavendar Vanilla oil tomorrow so you can smell it. Oh, Egyptian Musk too. BTW, I said chamomile sage smelled like black people...if you gon' quote me, get it right .


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 23, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LC Thanks!
> 
> Okay.. I'm really goin to have to find me a BSS to smell this egyptian musk! Eisani said it smells like black people..which immediately turned me off for some reason... Grown and sexy...wth .. do I want my hair to smell grown and sexy..lmao..
> 
> Imma just stick to the creams..I got enough poos and cons around here anyway... what a bad little girl I am...lol. How was the lavendar vanilla..it doesn't sound offensive... smell reference?


 
The lavendar vanilla is hard for me to explain its one of her stronger scents to me.  But it smells good. Now let me explain about the egyptian musk. When i used to wear it ( i had the body spray too). Id walk by and men would give me girl i wanna eat you up look. Had me feeling grown and sexy.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The lavendar vanilla is hard for me to explain its one of her stronger scents to me. But it smells good. Now let me explain about the egyptian musk. When i used to wear it ( i had the body spray too). *Id walk by and men would give me girl i wanna eat you up look. Had me feeling grown and sexy*.


 Yes, it is one of those scents.  It smells very sexy to me.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 23, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I like sweet.. I just don't like overly perfumed artificial fruit smell.. I mean they're dealable... I'll look into that.. so I got a sample of honey oatmeal lotion and that's kind of dealable to.. I'll try the cran cocktail stuff.



That's honey oatmeal one is one of her most neutral scents IMO.  To me, it's just a clean smell, kinda smells like baby powder.

If anyone has a chance, do visit the store.  It's nice to meet her in person.  She even recognized my name since from ordering online  lol.  And they whipped me up a hair milk on the spot, since what I wanted wasn't on the shelf.

Cocomango is a nice scent for summer time.

I have tried the hair cream and other tub one (hair butter??) but wasn't wow'ed. I think the cream one is lighter.  Didn't really work for me, I need lighter, whipped creams with water as an ing. tho.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The lavendar vanilla is hard for me to explain its one of her stronger scents to me. But it smells good. Now let me explain about the egyptian musk. When i used to wear it ( i had the body spray too). Id walk by and men would give me girl i wanna eat you up look. Had me feeling grown and sexy.


 


Pokahontas said:


> Yes, it is one of those scents. It smells very sexy to me.


 It is very sexy in kind of a dark, mysterious way.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2009)

i like sexy scents lmao. i think i ordered two things in the egyptian musk but again i cant remember lol. im sure i'll like it. esp. since the weather is getting nicer. i need to feel sexy.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> The lavendar vanilla is hard for me to explain its one of her stronger scents to me. But it smells good. Now let me explain about the egyptian musk. When i used to wear it ( i had the body spray too). Id walk by and men would give me girl i wanna eat you up look. Had me feeling grown and sexy.


 
LC... I laughed so darn hard at this it don't make nooooo sense! I dun ordered KBB stuff from everyone on the board and y'all are gonna push me right into STILL orderin some from KBB... Now yall got me wanting the infamous Egyptian Musk... luckily Allie is sending me a 1/2 bottle of that in case I don't like it.

Luscious Pear
Cran Cocktail
Lavendar Vanilla (i luvvv Vanilla so I know I will like this)

And since I gotta spend $95...lawd have mercy..... Somebody save me...


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2009)

natstar said:


> Poka-vanilla latte doesnt smell like coffee.
> It smell like cherry almond vanilla- blended beauty products


 Oh, that's right!.....I did read somewhere that it smelled like ol' school Jergins lotion.  I don't need that then.  All I need is reminders of lotioning up with that for 7th grade gym class.  J/K

Wonder what's up with it being called vanilla latte?  I love some vanilla but I don't like the smell of coffee.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> LC... I laughed so darn hard at this it don't make nooooo sense! I dun ordered KBB stuff from everyone on the board and y'all are gonna push me right into STILL orderin some from KBB... Now yall got me wanting the infamous Egyptian Musk... luckily Allie is sending me a 1/2 bottle of that in case I don't like it.
> 
> Luscious Pear
> Cran Cocktail
> ...


 I love vanilla too but Lavender Vanilla didn't smell much like vanilla to me.....mostly lavender with maybe a small hint of vanilla......still good though.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 24, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> The $20 off of $75.... to get free shipping your order must be $75 AFTER the $20 off. So yes. I emailed and they responded and told me that's what it was.


 Dang it!....I wasn't thinking about the free shipping.  My order was $3 away from $75.  Man I could've threw something else in there.....I hate to pay for shipping.  I'm so upset now.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2009)

Yall I figured out EXACTLY what the lavender vanilla smells like: FEBREZE AIR EFFECTS LAVENDER & VANILLA COMFORT ROOM SPRAY   I was just in Walmart buying more air freshener and I always get Febreze so I sprayed the lavendar vanilla one and was like oh snap, this smells like KBB! I knew I'd smelled it before, just could never put my finger on it so if anyone out there is wondering what KBB LV scent smells like, hit the air freshener aisle of your local store and squirt that Febreze. Ha!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 26, 2009)

I freakin LOVE the lavendar vanilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Charz (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you ladies tell me your favorite scents? I would like some sweet scents and also some sexy scents. I wanna take advantage of the current deal. Thank you!


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 30, 2009)

(sigh). I was innocently looking at karens website when dh came home for lunch. I was going over different catagories when i got to the mens stuff. He was like there's stuff for men, i said yeaherplexed. He then says colocha why don't you get me some of that oil and body wash and im like. So ladies is you've smelled any of the men scents can someone tell me which is the best? How does this man expect me to get him some stuff when i can't get none. Its a conspiracy.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> (sigh). I was innocently looking at karens website when dh came home for lunch. I was going over different catagories when i got to the mens stuff. He was like there's stuff for men, i said yeaherplexed. He then says colocha why don't you get me some of that oil and body wash and im like. So ladies is you've smelled any of the men scents can someone tell me which is the best? How does this man expect me to get him some stuff when i can't get none. Its a conspiracy.


 Not sure what he's in to, but I like the Island Spice, Black Amber, and Vetiver. The island spice is quite mild actually, not spicy at all. I was always curious about the Energy and Cedar Musk, but I'm scared the latter will smell like a cedar closet. I think they have a vanilla something too. Hmmm...


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 30, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Not sure what he's in to, but I like the Island Spice, Black Amber, and Vetiver. The island spice is quite mild actually, not spicy at all. I was always curious about the Energy and Cedar Musk, but I'm scared the latter will smell like a cedar closet. I think they have a vanilla something too. Hmmm...


 
Thank you, the black amber sounds nice and the vetiver don't know what it is but that caught my eye. Ill get those 2 and ask for some samples of the others. I got him some jasmines too so he should be set with these. There is only room for one addict.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Can you ladies tell me your favorite scents? I would like some sweet scents and also some sexy scents. I wanna take advantage of the current deal. Thank you!


Current deal????? What deal do they have going on now?


----------



## Britt (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG ! ladies i'm in utter love with her stuff... 
I went into the store yesterday to get some more Luscious Pear oil.. anyway they were out and I was sorely disappointed b/c the store is literally on the other side of town for me to get too.. 
I didn't want to leave with nothing in my hand b/c I traveled a distance to get there... so the Sales Assistant suggested I try the Deep Conditioning Hair Mask.. she said it's intensive and to be used about every 2 wks or less. It was $25, but I jumped the gun and bought it anyway. I went home, shampooed and deep conditioned with it for a1 hr under my heating cap.. for that price I wanted to get my $$$ worth!!!! .. my hair felt so soft and STRONG when I rinsed it out, I followed up with Giovanni tea tree conditioner and my hair felt great. 
This wknd i'm going to buy their deep conditioner, herbal conditioner, conditioning poo and herbal poo... if I like them, i'll be using this line exclusively... I love her hair milk and hair nectar


----------



## Charz (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh just the $25 off of $75. I don't want to miss out


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, that sale is still going? 
So how do you get free shipping? I'm too lazy to read through the thread all over again


----------



## Charz (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh, that sale is still going?
> So how do you get free shipping? I'm too lazy to read through the thread all over again



Add $75 dollars worth of stuff in ur cart. But with the deal you technically have to put $95 worth of stuff in your cart. Then you can take the $25 off and it will be $75.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh, that sale is still going?
> So how do you get free shipping? I'm too lazy to read through the thread all over again


 Then go read the site


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Then go read the site


I don't wanna! 

You need to be a helpful citizen like Charzboss!


----------



## jeabai (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh sweet Jesus, why did I come into to this thread....Off to kbb site


----------



## Eisani (Apr 30, 2009)

tiffers said:


> I don't wanna!
> 
> You need to be a helpful citizen like Charzboss!


  @ that smiley. It really looks like it's throwing a tantrum. I is always helpful. I really love helping others help themselves...teach a man to fish...


----------



## chebaby (Apr 30, 2009)

still waiting on my stuff and i can smell it now lol. i cant wait to try everything  'cause i just about ordered everything in every scent lol. i hope the nectar is as good or better(no not better because i only ordered 1) than the hair milk.


----------



## Vshanell (May 7, 2009)

Where is my stuff!!  Gosh!  I ordered on April 21st.  I really need my hair milk today.  Please come today!


----------



## Eisani (May 7, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Where is my stuff!! Gosh! I ordered on April 21st. I really need my hair milk today. Please come today!


 PM sent


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 7, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Where is my stuff!! Gosh! I ordered on April 21st. I really need my hair milk today. Please come today!


 
Umm my friend ordered April 12th and is STILL waiting...


----------



## Vshanell (May 7, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm my friend ordered April 12th and is STILL waiting...


 Don't tell me that *faint*

I keep looking outside to see if the mailman is coming, lol.

I really need to moisturize my hair. *pulls out old bottle of s-curl*


----------



## Britt (May 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> still waiting on my stuff and i can smell it now lol. i cant wait to try everything 'cause i just about ordered everything in every scent lol. i hope the nectar is as good or better(no not better because i only ordered 1) than the hair milk.


 

The hair nectar is such a lovely leave in ! It's light, creamy, smells good, makes your hair soft and easy to detangle... the Hair Milk does the samething but it's a wee bit heavier in consistency and I use it on dry hair also.


----------



## Juliagizzle (May 7, 2009)

Oo this stuff looks good...Makin my own products has grown very wearisome so i think ill put this on the list to try when all of my ingredients run out.


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2009)

still waiting on my order lol. i did recieve an e-mail saying that it should ship out within the next couple of days so no biggie.


----------



## yellow08 (May 7, 2009)

I like her products but you will WAIT for your shipment...I ordered the sample pack back in December or so...


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2009)

my order shipped today. i hope that means i will get it on monday. i ordered on the 21st of last month. i really want to dig in the LL hair mask and hair butter.


----------



## Tamrin (May 7, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm my friend ordered April 12th and is STILL waiting...



Fab.. How you like the White Tea? I'm gonna see if the hair milk version is just as good?


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2009)

yellow08 said:


> I like her products but you will WAIT for your shipment...I ordered the sample pack back in December or so...


 
Yes you will wait, i don't know what happened but i used to get my stuff fast within a week. I was on a karen kick from sep-oct and i ordered everyweek and boxes were coming back to back. Everything used to ship out within 48 hours. Maybe its just too much for her now.


----------



## Tamrin (May 7, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Yes you will wait, i don't know what happened but i used to get my stuff fast within a week. I was on a karen kick from sep-oct and i ordered everyweek and boxes were coming back to back. Everything used to ship out within 48 hours. Maybe its just too much for her now.



On my last visit I was told they no longer make the products on site. They only had a batch of some creamy stuff there and I think it was for soap.


----------



## Vshanell (May 8, 2009)

My KBB just came!!!  Everything smells wonderful!  Im loving the honey oatmeal. It smells soft, kinda like baby powder. Why does this have me wanting to order more stuff already, lol....i must come to my senses, lol.


----------



## Urban (May 8, 2009)

*sigh* just more products I can't buy ... I've been itching to try her Hair Milk but I know the shipping would be ridiculous erplexed


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 8, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Fab.. How you like the White Tea? I'm gonna see if the hair milk version is just as good?


 
Hey girl! I love the white tea! It is one of my favorite scents... and why am I over here contemplating another order... tell me to step away from the edge.... LMAO...

Your hair is BEAUTEOUS... what KBB are u using??  I want to try some poo and con..and maybe the oil..and maybe the mask... I'm sad; I should have some restraint at my age..


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 8, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> My KBB just came!!! Everything smells wonderful! Im loving the honey oatmeal. It smells soft, kinda like baby powder. Why does this have me wanting to order more stuff already, lol....i must come to my senses, lol.


 
Girl isn't it NUTS??? I have not even went through ANY of the KBB I bought in the last two weeks.. but my fave scents now that they've grew on me are...

1.) Vanilla Latte.. maybe bc my hair knows when it smells this.. it's gonna be straight and pretty.
2.) Luscious Pear 
3.) Lavendar Vanilla

I still like all the other ones... those are just what I reach for!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

Yes I SOO TOTALLY LOVE lavendar vanilla! BIG TIME.  After applying it, instead of washing my hands I apply the leftover to my bod as lotion.  I LOVE IT.


----------



## Britt (May 8, 2009)

chebaby said:


> my order shipped today. i hope that means i will get it on monday. i ordered on the 21st of last month. i really want to dig in the LL hair mask and hair butter.


 
The hair butter is heavy as all gets out IMO... I don't know if you are relaxed or natural, but that stuff is wayyyy to heavy to me, even the hair cream imo is too heavy for my relaxed hair. 



La Colocha said:


> Yes you will wait, i don't know what happened but i used to get my stuff fast within a week. I was on a karen kick from sep-oct and i ordered everyweek and boxes were coming back to back. Everything used to ship out within 48 hours. Maybe its just too much for her now.


 
I think they are a bit behind, I went into the store last Saturday and the sales person was telling me that they are flooded with orders from people, and that they try and ship out things quickly, but then there isn't even much on hand in the store to buy b/c they are busy trying to keep up with the online orders. It's not like they make a large amount and put it on the shelves, so that's why the shipping takes forever. They seem grateful for the hairboards tho


----------



## Eisani (May 8, 2009)

Brittster said:


> The hair butter is heavy as all gets out IMO... I don't know if you are relaxed or natural, but that stuff is wayyyy to heavy to me, even the hair cream imo is too heavy for my relaxed hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are a bit behind, I went into the store last Saturday and the sales person was telling me that they are flooded with orders from people, and that they try and ship out things quickly, but then there isn't even much on hand in the store to buy b/c they are busy trying to keep up with the online orders. It's not like they make a large amount and put it on the shelves, so that's why the shipping takes forever. *They seem* *grateful for the hairboards tho*


 sshhheeeeiiit, they just ought to!


----------



## chebaby (May 8, 2009)

^^^^^lol eisani u funny.

brittster im natural but have a twa. i love and use thick butters usually at night to keep my hair moisturized under my bonnett. by the time fall rolls around i should be able to do twists so thats what i will use the butter for.


----------



## empressri (May 9, 2009)

I luurve twisting with the hair milk and butter, and I seal from root to end with jamaican black castor oil. Soft, blingy hair for a week or more.


----------



## chebaby (May 9, 2009)

omg im so happy. my package came yesterday. i walked in the door from work and there the box was waiting for me on the table. i love all the scents except the egyptian musk. it smells like it would be sexy on a man but its too strong for me. im sensitive to colgne type smells because they give me headaches. so i gave it to my dad and took his cranberry cocktail lol.
anyway i really like the texture of the hair cream and hair butter. the butter is not at all what i thought it would be. the texture is more like a grease to me but i like it. the hair cream i can tell is going to be a staple for the summer. i used some today and my hair was soft but i think i didnt use as much as i should have. the hair nectar isnt as moisturizing for me as the hair milk but its good too. i used just a little under the hair cream.

i also did a treatment with the ll hair mask and i REALLY REALLY love that stuff. what i will say though is that its not thick at all so its easy to over use it. i just used enough to coat my hair and then sat with my heat cap for an hour. my hair felt sooooooo soft afterward.  i cant wait to use the deep conditioner which i got in the guava scent and i love that smell.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 10, 2009)

Do you find the hair cream to be heavy?  I never bought it because it says 'best used on dry hair', but I wash and go every single day so I never thought I could use it...?


----------



## Vshanell (May 10, 2009)

*Drooling over my hair milk*.....this stuff is the best moisturizer ever!  It turns my hair into silk!......I can not stop touching it!


----------



## Vshanell (May 10, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Do you find the hair cream to be heavy? I never bought it because it says 'best used on dry hair', but I wash and go every single day so I never thought I could use it...?


 To me it's not heavy.  No where near as heavy and thick as the butter.  I like heavy products though so someone else may thing it's heavy considering some think the hair milk is heavy and it's so light to me.  The consistencey of the cream is light and fluffy.....you can hear your finger going through it when you dig it out, .


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2009)

i dont think the hair cream is heavy at all. i have fine hair and i love it on damp hair. in fact i have it in my hair now and my hair is soooooo soft. i used the nectar again and im starting to like it more and more. it is heavier than the hair milk but they are both great.
the hair butter is my favorite now though. i didnt think anything could beat the hair milk but the butter is amazing. i love it. i like to use it on dry hair though. on wet hair it seems hair to smooth it in.


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2009)

i have a question.
i've noticed that the ingredients for the deep conditioner, hair milk and hair nectar are'nt really that different. they are all water, oils and panthanol. so can i use them interchangeably? like use the hair milk and nectar as a rinse out or the deep conditioner as a leave in/moisturizer???


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 12, 2009)

Is it just me or does Karen's promotions get worse by the week? I guess ML is right supply and demand.


----------



## Charz (May 12, 2009)

^I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## La Colocha (May 12, 2009)

Now i want some hair milk. Ive only tried the nectar now i want some milk, but i don't want to wait until kingdom comeserplexed.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

i really dont need nothing else. esp. no kbb products. but i think at the end of this month i am going to order the juicy shampoo bar, one more hair cream or butter or both and anothe ll hair mask. or and one of her oils. i normally wouldnt buy a hair oil that exspensive because its not worth it when you can make your own for much cheaper. but her oils have hemp and carrot oils in them and none of my oils have that. so i may give it a try.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 13, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Now i want some hair milk. Ive only tried the nectar now i want some milk, but i don't want to wait until kingdom comeserplexed.


 
Umm PM me...


----------



## Qualitee (May 13, 2009)

so the Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Butter sucks?


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> so the Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Butter sucks?


 No, it's great to me.  I love it.  Some don't like it because it's heavy though.  I'm not sure if anyone said it sucked but I saw some say that it was too heavy.  I like heavy stuff so I like it.  It just depends on if you like heavy or mild stuff I guess.  It's kinda like a hair grease to me.


----------



## La Colocha (May 13, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> so the Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Butter sucks?


 
I liked it, My hair is thin and i only needed a small amount but it made my hair soft. And it doubles as a great body moisturizer.


----------



## Britt (May 13, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i have a question.
> i've noticed that the ingredients for the deep conditioner, hair milk and hair nectar are'nt really that different. they are all water, oils and panthanol. so can i use them interchangeably? like use the hair milk and nectar as a rinse out or the deep conditioner as a leave in/moisturizer???


 
YUP! I find that her hair products are def interchangably. 
I use the hair nectar and hair milk both as a leave in.... if push came to shove, there really is no need to have *both*.. I was just bought them to see the difference. 
Also, the herbal conditioner and deep conditioner are pretty similar, I can't say I noticed a *real* difference between the two. But the sales person says that the deep conditioner is heavier. The mask is not thick and the consistency is similar to her hair milk, nectar, and other conditioners, but the outcome is different. My hair feels stronger and softer after using this with heat for a long time. It feels like it's been deep treated. I think this might be a staple for me eventhough it's pricey. I can also continue to feel the softness and strength in my hair after it's dried and for a few days. I use this with heat and then rinse out with my Giovanni tea tree conditioner.. my hair feels like it just got a good treatment. 



Pokahontas said:


> No, it's great to me. I love it. Some don't like it because it's heavy though. I'm not sure if anyone said it sucked but I saw some say that it was too heavy. I like heavy stuff so I like it. It just depends on if you like heavy or mild stuff I guess. It's kinda like a hair grease to me.


 
You have thick natural curly hair, I can def see why you wouldn't find the hair butter to be heavy. If you are a permie with fine type hair and you wear your hair straight or get wash and sets, I think the hair butter might be too heavy for you. However, if you wash and airdry and wear a bun, the the hair cream or hair butter might suit you.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 13, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm PM me...



You not feelin the milks!!??


----------



## AngelDoll (May 13, 2009)

*Ummm, Ladies, if anyone is looking to get rid of some of their hair milks; please PM me.*


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

i love the hair butter. its soooooooo moisturizing and the smell is amazing. i only use it on dry hair because it doesnt spread well on wet hair for me. i have fine natural 3c4a hair. i think.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 13, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> You not feelin the milks!!??


 
No! I love them... but LC is my ace boon coon and I'll take one for the team..   (And an excuse to place another order...)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> No! I love them... but LC is my ace boon coon and I'll take one for the team..  (And an excuse to place another order...)


 
Girl, you always make me not feel so bad about my little problem  Keep up the good work!


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2009)

my mom and i are suppossed to go to new york next weekend and if we can find the kbb store than i will def get some more products. esp. the hair cream because that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2009)

Ok ladies which do you think is best of moisture and detangling. Hair butter, or Hair cream?


----------



## Supergirl (May 14, 2009)

I got my little sampler order today. I believe I want a  BUCKET of the hair butter now!


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ok ladies which do you think is best of moisture and detangling. Hair butter, or Hair cream?


 hair cream is best for moisture but i still love the butter. i put the hair cream on soaking wet hair after i apply the hair milk and i lie to you not. its like it hold all the water and moisture in. my hair will be dripping wet but as soon as i put the cream on my hair its like it holds the water. i dont need to blot with a t- shirt like i used to.


----------



## Vshanell (May 15, 2009)

Qualitee said:


> Ok ladies which do you think is best of moisture and detangling. Hair butter, or Hair cream?


 I use those both for sealing but if you mean which is better for sealing in moisture I'd say the butter.  I like the butter better than the cream but the cream is pretty good too.  

For moisture and detangling the hair milk is the bomb!


----------



## Vshanell (May 15, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I got my little sampler order today. I believe I want a BUCKET of the hair butter now!


 Me too.  I wish I had gotten it in the honey oatmeal because that scent is so nice.  It smells like a sweet baby lotion to me.  I love it.  I think it would be a more popular scent if the name were changed to something else because honey and oatmeal always put me off, lol.  I like honey and oatmeal but I don't want to smell like it, lol.  Luckily it smells like neither of them.


----------



## Supergirl (May 15, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Me too.  I wish I had gotten it in the honey oatmeal because that scent is so nice.  It smells like a sweet baby lotion to me.  I love it.  I think it would be a more popular scent if the name were changed to something else because honey and oatmeal always put me off, lol.  I like honey and oatmeal but I don't want to smell like it, lol.  Luckily it smells like neither of them.



I got coco lime and it is a very nice scent.  I am also interested in Coco Mango.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 15, 2009)

Now y'all got me wanting some hair cream. ugh.


----------



## chebaby (May 15, 2009)

i got the coco lime butter  too. and i have the nectar in coco mango. i love both scents but the guave scent takes the cake. its amazing. at first i didnt like the deep conditioner but now i love it. i have to order two more bottles lol. and that cream, i just cant get enough. its going to last me a while but i still want a whole nother jar. sigh, i cant wait to get home and smell my jars and bottles.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 15, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Is it just me or does Karen's promotions get worse by the week? *I guess ML is right supply and demand*.


 
....._Obama told me y'all needed to hear the hair product truth.._

_*I may take a train ride to Brooklyn after my massage appointment and look around during my 'do me' Saturday..._.....


----------



## Vshanell (May 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i got the coco lime butter too. and i have the nectar in coco mango. i love both scents but the guave scent takes the cake. its amazing. at first i didnt like the deep conditioner but now i love it. i have to order two more bottles lol. and that cream, i just cant get enough. its going to last me a while but i still want a whole nother jar. sigh, *i cant wait to get home and smell my jars and bottles*.


 You sound like me.  I was at work and couldn't wait to get home and smell my KBB.  I was thinking about it all day.  This stuff is like crack.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 15, 2009)

^^^
_*
Poka....have u tried the conditioner?*_



_eta -- ..did a scroll back up and saw that Britt used the conditioner -
sounds like a good review.

*jotting down*_


----------



## Vshanell (May 15, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^
> 
> _*Poka....have u tried the conditioner?*_
> 
> ...


 Not yet *sigh*......it's on my wish list though.


----------



## chebaby (May 15, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> You sound like me. I was at work and couldn't wait to get home and smell my KBB. I was thinking about it all day. This stuff is like crack.


 yes gurl it is hair crack lol. im so in love with the vanilla latte smell. it is amazing. i think i might get a hair milk in that scent to. ooooh and i might try the hair oil in that scent.


----------



## AngelDoll (May 15, 2009)

Ohhh, I can't wait to get my KBB.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 15, 2009)

_*I am struggling with myself....do I or do I not ....get the ll conditioner...I can't bring myself to click the button at that price...

I will def roll past store for the hair milk....but still thinking...25 bucks...for 8 ounces..
don't know if I can do it...it's when the cheapness outweighs any pj urge...keeps shutting me down...like Guantanamo..*_


----------



## Eisani (May 16, 2009)

Guantanamo, ML? If its any help, I love the ll hair mask! It can be quite addicting and while it's only 8 oz, you don't have to use a lot so it should last a while. 

If you decide to take a trip instead of ordering, let me know. I might need you on some Top Flight security ish...


----------



## Vshanell (May 16, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I am struggling with myself....do I or do I not ....get the ll conditioner...I can't bring myself to click the button at that price...*_
> 
> _*I will def roll past store for the hair milk....but still thinking...25 bucks...for 8 ounces..*_
> _*don't know if I can do it...it's when the cheapness outweighs any pj urge...keeps shutting me down...like Guantanamo..*_


 I'm with you on that one.  I don't think I'll be getting that conditioner.  That's just too much and I could probably use 8 oz. of conditioner in one use.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Poka and E....

been going back and forth on it as the ingredients are very appealing to me... the pj is jumping up and down inside whispering _"get it....get it.."_ _ *creepy*_

and then the rational part of me _"****, you better hit the Indian store and restock on your ayuvedic powders and call it a day"_  - Even my pail of SitriNillah looked at me and was like..._"You're joking, right?"_

*sigh*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Guantanamo, ML? If its any help, I love the ll hair mask! It can be quite addicting and while it's only 8 oz, you don't have to use a lot so it should last a while.
> 
> If you decide to take a trip instead of ordering, let me know. I might need you on some Top Flight security ish...


 

_*You would think this chick would've PM'd me!*_

_*Shouting out to E...you have literally twenty minutes to holla back before I roll out the door son...*_

_*she knows I'm hair product bipolar and I can change my mind quick..*_


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm with you on that one. I don't think I'll be getting that conditioner. That's just too much and I could probably use 8 oz. of conditioner in one use.


 

Oh hecks yeah with all that hair you have!  I have like 1/50th of your hair so I might get some actual uses out the jar.  I'll do the coat method like chebaby.

Anyhoo, the pj part of me just slapped the sh** out of the rational part and I referred to a screenshot of a special that ends on Monday...

you can get the mask 50% off with an order of 60 dollars... code 'amazing' at checkout

I had to do some pj calculation...

I'm gonna get a large hair milk...I already know this is something i'd be using heavily as I'm entering braidout and curl season

I added an oil and a conditioner...which put me over 60 bucks...then added the code to get half off the conditioner...

which brought it down to 48 bucks.. with tax...took me back to 52...

I can live with that for some full size products...at least two that will last me awhile.

I pay 12.99 for the yes to carrots mask...so THAT..made me feel better.

If I wind up liking...I will have to ration it out and buy it when there's a special running.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

^^^^

Per post above....I have returned from my soujourn to Brooklyn (took three trains to get there  )...

Wanted to make sure I gave a shout out to the wonderful Nyamkye of the KBB store who looked out for me...

I had noooo idea that you were supposed to wait for someone to call you when your order is ready   The wait/turnaround time is usually up to five days (and that's ordering from NY) -- so I can only imagine ordering out of state...

but two of the items I wanted were there and she looked out for me and made up the egyptian musk hair oil for me even though they ain't supposed to...so I really appreciated it after making the long hike to Myrtle.

Shout out to Britt....I instantly fell for the Luscious Pear oil...got one of those and left one.

I'm off to rinse out this hair conditioner and try out the hair milk for my air dry.

Ohhh...she asked....Do you know a pj named Empress...  I'm like YUP 

And I gave Poka a shout out... I let her know there is a thread devoted to KBB on LHCF - she was pleased


----------



## darlingdiva (May 16, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Per post above....I have returned from my soujourn to Brooklyn (took three trains to get there  )...
> 
> ...


 
Nyamke is wonderful.  She's always pleasant & helpful...and her fro is fierrrce!


----------



## Eisani (May 16, 2009)

I'm soo sad I missed this ML! I had to do makeup for a wedding then go back and get ready myself so I wasn't around these parts. 

*crying into my Grey Goose*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Nyamke is wonderful. She's always pleasant & helpful...and her fro is fierrrce!


 
_* 
Yup....that is a thick fro bwoyyy!   We were in there being silly until the other young lady in the store asked me what my sign was...and I was like Aries....and then stated that Nyamke was as well....

I said well that explains how I just hopped my butt out my chair and hopped on the train to Bklyn without even thinking about it ....without knowing...somebody...iz...supposed to ...call...you...first...*_ 


_* 
I promised that I would never do that again...*_



			
				Eisani said:
			
		

> I'm soo sad I missed this ML! I had to do makeup for a wedding then go back and get ready myself so I wasn't around these parts.
> 
> *crying into my Grey Goose*


 

_*Lawd....not tears in the GG....*_ ...._*not the good **** boo...*_



_*And you know you got enough products that will soothe your weary heart and get you past this hair pj moment....*_

_*If it makes you feel any better....that Egyptian Musk has got me feeling grown & sexy... lawd knows I wanted to ...*_

*POST BLOCKED*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 16, 2009)

_FORGOT TO ADD..._

_for folks waiting on products to arrive.....they seem really to be trying to keep up with demand....

told ya'll....supply and demand... supply and demand.._


----------



## Vshanell (May 17, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Per post above....I have returned from my soujourn to Brooklyn (took three trains to get there  )...
> 
> ...


 Aww, thanks girl.  

Girl isn't that Egyptian Musk some sexy smelling stuff!  I swear it must be an aphrodisiac cuz everytime I sniff it I get some ideas.ver18:

I get complemented on that scent a lot too.


----------



## La Colocha (May 17, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Aww, thanks girl.
> 
> Girl isn't that Egyptian Musk some sexy smelling stuff! I swear it must be an aphrodisiac cuz everytime I sniff it I get some ideas.ver18:
> 
> I get complemented on that scent a lot too.


 
For the grown and sexy.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 17, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> For the grown and sexy.


 

It sure is...

_somebody snuggled up to me last night and seemed content..._

I keep smelling my d*** self....

_It's looking like an Egyptian Musk Summer of Contentment..._


----------



## Supergirl (May 18, 2009)

I am assiduously trying to make myself finish my samples before I place my next order. Please someone join hands with me and help me. 







or perhaps this may work better:


----------



## empressri (May 19, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Aww, thanks girl.
> 
> Girl isn't that Egyptian Musk some sexy smelling stuff!  I swear it must be an aphrodisiac cuz everytime I sniff it I get some ideas.ver18:
> 
> I get complemented on that scent a lot too.




hmm poppa LURVES when i use that in my hair. then i use his egyptian musk shea butter on the body. and then......


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 19, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _FORGOT TO ADD..._
> 
> _for folks waiting on products to arrive.....they seem really to be trying to keep up with demand...._
> 
> _told ya'll....supply and demand... supply and demand.._


 
I guess when folks start to demand less because of shipping times.. they'll have more to supply <<backward a$$ handmade economics>> They were slow even before this new "burst" of hype.

Thank God for my Tamrin... I'm not ever placing another online order. I can't deal with that stress in my life...


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2009)

^^^^

_*jotting down the time and date of Fab's post...*_


----------



## Supergirl (May 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I guess when folks start to demand less because of shipping times.. they'll have more to supply <<backward a$$ handmade economics>> They were slow even before this new "burst" of hype.
> 
> Thank God for my Tamrin... I'm not ever placing another online order. I can't deal with that stress in my life...



What is a Tamrin? Is that a hair product comparable to KBB?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 19, 2009)

I emailed KBB and asked them to PLEASE consider creating a SPRAY leave-in also, available in all their scents.  I told them I thought they would get a great response to it.  Karen herself replied to me!!  She said a spray liquid leave in is a possibility!  WOOHOO.

My hair drinks up this nectar.. it loves it.  But I also like a spray (currently doing SheScentIt green grape with the nectar).


----------



## darlingdiva (May 19, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I emailed KBB and asked them to PLEASE consider creating a SPRAY leave-in also, available in all their scents. I told them I thought they would get a great response to it. Karen herself replied to me!! She said a spray liquid leave in is a possibility! WOOHOO.
> 
> My hair drinks up this nectar.. it loves it. But I also like a spray (currently doing SheScentIt green grape with the nectar).


 
That's a GREAT idea!!!  I still have samples of the hair milk & hair nectar.  I'll have to use them as condishes b/c my hair doesn't like leave-ins w/ that consistency.  I tried it w/ the hair milk & it didn't work.  My hair likes leave-ins w/ a watery consistency.

I already ditched Lisa's Hair Elixir for the KBB hair oil.  Will CD get ditched again for KBB?  The possibilities are endless...


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 19, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ^^^^
> 
> _*jotting down the time and date of Fab's post...*_


 




Supergirl said:


> What is a Tamrin? Is that a hair product comparable to KBB?


 
 Tamrin is my LHCF boo that lives in NY and helps a sista out with her KBB addiction. Don't y'all other chicks try to bog her down.. she's mine!!! 



AllieCat0817 said:


> I emailed KBB and asked them to PLEASE consider creating a SPRAY leave-in also, available in all their scents. I told them I thought they would get a great response to it. Karen herself replied to me!! She said a spray liquid leave in is a possibility! WOOHOO.
> 
> My hair drinks up this nectar.. it loves it. But I also like a spray (currently doing SheScentIt green grape with the nectar).


 
Please try Giovanni ProV Fusion.. I think it may be a light protein spray leave in.. but I loves it! Here's it at iherb.com

http://www.iherb.com/Giovanni-Vitap...-In-Hair-Treatment-5-1-fl-oz-150-ml/6891?at=0


----------



## Supergirl (May 21, 2009)

I am so looking forward to tomorrow. I'm going to place the order that I've been ever-so-disciplined about waiting for.  

I hope the Friday freebie is good too.


----------



## Stella B. (May 21, 2009)

OK, y'all got me itching again to try something new...give me strength to use up what I have before I jump on the KBBtrain!  I'll be putting her products on my future wish list for sure. Let's see how long I can hold out!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2009)

i want some more deep conditioners. that stuff rocks lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (May 22, 2009)

Free hair growth serum with a $50.00 purchase today.


----------



## Supergirl (May 22, 2009)

so glad I waited for today's freebie! I've been wanting to try the hair growth serum. I mean it has a pretty flower on the bottle  and some wonderful oils in the mix.

So here is my haul that I ordered today:
Hair Butter--coco lime
Hair Creme--vanilla latte
Hair Milk--luscious pear
Hair Oil--pomegranate guava
Hair Oil--coco mango
Hair Oil--coco lime
*FREE* growth serum 

Folks that offer multiple scents for products are SMART business people. Hence, you order several of the same product because you want to experience different scents. 

My sampler pack should be just about finished by the time my new order arrives.


----------



## Vshanell (May 22, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> so glad I waited for today's freebie! I've been wanting to try the hair growth serum. I mean it has a pretty flower on the bottle  and some wonderful oils in the mix.
> 
> So here is my haul that I ordered today:
> Hair Butter--coco lime
> ...


 I was just thinking the same thing today!  Very smart but very bad for me, lol because I want to try so many scents and it's bad because if I get a moisturizer I have to have the matching butter or oil to seal.

I'm trying hard to hold off on my next order but I know as soon as she has one of those good sales I'm gonna cave.

I didn't even know she had a growth serum.


----------



## Supergirl (May 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I was just thinking the same thing today!  Very smart but very bad for me, lol because I want to try so many scents and it's bad because if I get a moisturizer I have to have the matching butter or oil to seal.
> 
> I'm trying hard to hold off on my next order but I know as soon as she has one of those good sales I'm gonna cave.
> 
> I didn't even know she had a growth serum.



 So you have to get the set, huh!  

not a bad idea though


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

today i deep conditioned on dry hair with the ll hair mask. then i used the hair milk and hair cream to moisturize my hair. it feels sooooo good.
im not liking the special today but i was thinking about trying her hair oil and shampoo bars.
does anyone think the hair oils are worth the money???
i mean $12 for hair oil is a lot to me. even though i'd sure pay $11 for cocasta oil lol.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 22, 2009)

_*I just wanted to post about the oils...the hair oil and the body oil almost seem interchangeable to me...I mix both my pear and the egyptian together..and that is my new mix  ...

somebody else must like it too cause his a** love bit me last night*_... *grrr*

_*I like the hair milk too...but I lurves...the oils.... you only need a lil bit...

and if I hear chebaby talk about this doggone mask one mo agin...



Joking...I'm going to try it out tonight...*_


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

^^^^^i gots something fo ya right hear. wait for it........










that mask is sooooo delish lmao


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^i gots something fo ya right hear. wait for it........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Totally unrelated.. and I hope you don't take offense to this...

But you buy all these products just like us PJ's...  and I don't think I've ever seen your hair... You had past APL hair that you bc'ed.. and still no pics of hair... whats going on????  Did I miss the fotki or the thread?  The hair is the street cred... 

I'mma need to see some pics before I shell out $25 for some conditioner that's gonna take three weeks to come....


----------



## me-T (May 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I'mma need to see some pics before I shell out $25 for some conditioner that's gonna take three weeks to come....


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Totally unrelated.. and I hope you don't take offense to this...
> 
> But you buy all these products just like us PJ's... and I don't think I've ever seen your hair... You had past APL hair that you bc'ed.. and still no pics of hair... whats going on????  Did I miss the fotki or the thread? The hair is the street cred...
> 
> I'mma need to see some pics before I shell out $25 for some conditioner that's gonna take three weeks to come....


 lmao no i dont take offense to it. i get off of work late at night and i have pics of my hair when it was long to upload but my computer is so slow that it take forever to upload. but for you fab, i will make my siggy or avator a pic tonight when i get off. the only pics i have of my twa are on my cell and i dont know how to post those. but what i will do is make my avator the long hair pic and then charge my camera and take a pic of my hair today and make that the siggy.

but on to the LL hair mask. i wont lie, its good but it is not the best. and i dont know if thats because i use it on dry hair or what but i was exspecting it to make my hair feel strong since it has shikakai and amla in it. my hair was soft but didnt feel strong which is why i used the gpb after. the deep conditioner is much better in my opinion and its thicker. the mask should be in a bottle because its so thin that its easy to overuse it. the conditioner on the other hand it just as thick or a little thicker than the hair nectar. i'll prolly still repurchase both of them though.


----------



## Eisani (May 22, 2009)

I'm late coming back up in here so...

I know I have enough stuff ML, but that aint the pernt! I needs a fix.  

I will testify to what Empressri said about Poppa's shea butter  Her boo (Poppa ) takes unrefined shea and blends it w/fragrance for a yummy treat. I have a few including Egyptian Musk   It compliments the KBB EM in your hair. Send an email to [email protected] to get a flier with the scents and prices. Shameless plug. 

I love, love, love the ll mask but the only downside is that it's unscented  

Love the oil too, but for some reason I get lil bumps on my scalp so I added a spritz top to the bottle just to finely mist it onto my hair directly.


----------



## chebaby (May 22, 2009)

^^^^^ do you use the LL hair mask on wet or dry hair?


----------



## Supergirl (May 22, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Totally unrelated.. and I hope you don't take offense to this...
> 
> But you buy all these products just like us PJ's...  and I don't think I've ever seen your hair... You had past APL hair that you bc'ed.. and still no pics of hair... whats going on????  Did I miss the fotki or the thread?  The hair is the street cred...
> 
> *I'mma need to see some pics before I shell out $25 for some conditioner that's gonna take three weeks to come.... *



Yeah, Kern (Karen) is a little bit proud of that mask, huh!


----------



## Eisani (May 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^^ do you use the LL hair mask on wet or dry hair?


I've used it both ways w/heat. Either way my hair is super soft, moist and tangle free but I kinda prefer to do it on dry so I can use something scented afterward.


----------



## chebaby (May 23, 2009)

hi Fab
i finally have an avator pic. and i dont wanna hear no mess about "where the bic hop pics" cause it took me 30 minutes to upload the avator lmao. that pic was 3 months before i did the big chp.

but back to karen, im gonna get an oil in sultry sadalwood and a shampoo bar tomorrow.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> lmao no i dont take offense to it. i get off of work late at night and i have pics of my hair when it was long to upload but my computer is so slow that it take forever to upload. but for you fab, i will make my siggy or avator a pic tonight when i get off. the only pics i have of my twa are on my cell and i dont know how to post those. but what i will do is make my avator the long hair pic and then charge my camera and take a pic of my hair today and make that the siggy.
> 
> but on to the LL hair mask. i wont lie, its good but it is not the best. and i dont know if thats because i use it on dry hair or what but i was exspecting it to make my hair feel strong since it has shikakai and amla in it. my hair was soft but didnt feel strong which is why i used the gpb after. the deep conditioner is much better in my opinion and its thicker. the mask should be in a bottle because its so thin that its easy to overuse it. the conditioner on the other hand it just as thick or a little thicker than the hair nectar. i'll prolly still repurchase both of them though.


 
Thanks girl!  I see it! Beautiful!
Now why did you BC again?

I did my friend's hair who is natural (grew out her perm) with all Karen's products on Thursday night... except for the DC which I used a Kerastase one.

Came out pretty good... If Karen has a better sale.. then I might get that LL the next time.












I used the poo/con in Pom Guava, the milk in pom guava, and a bit (just a smidge) of lav vanilla oil. Might've went a little overboard on the milk. This girl's hair is THHHHICK. I also used a little GAHL flat ironing creme (THIS IS A MUST FOR THOSE WHO STRAIGHTEN).


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2009)

^^^^^ That is beautiful fab i love how it came out. Lush and pretty.


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 23, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> ^^^^^ That is beautiful fab i love how it came out. Lush and pretty.


 
Yeah her hair is great. And since everybody is trying to convince me to be a kitchen-tician (because their eyes get big when they see my foolishness over here). If I go to natural; it will be like her and my other friends that are natural... just grow that stuff out. And this is why I don't think all stylists are evil. Her stylist told her to do it since she wanted blonde highlights. I was kneedeep in that stuff and hadn't even touched her scalp... I was like maybe I don't want to be natural.  But I think her hair is what you guys call heat trained because that hair intimidated me but when I put the heat on it; it submitted. Luckily she's not tenderheaded. And glad I am a PJ.. I had given away all my blowdriers except this hatchet one I found unopened in my PJ closet..... Wasn't gonna be no damp flat ironing "Simba".. what I playfully named her hair.


----------



## darlingdiva (May 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i want some more deep conditioners. that stuff rocks lmao.


 
They sure do.  I'll talk Karen up to anybody b/c I have to keep her in business for that conditioner alone.  That stuff is amazing!


----------



## darlingdiva (May 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> today i deep conditioned on dry hair with the ll hair mask. then i used the hair milk and hair cream to moisturize my hair. it feels sooooo good.
> im not liking the special today but i was thinking about trying her hair oil and shampoo bars.
> does anyone think the hair oils are worth the money???
> i mean $12 for hair oil is a lot to me. even though i'd sure pay $11 for cocasta oil lol.


 
The hair oil is definitely worth the money, IMO.  It's light & provides a great sheen.  I have the honey oatmeal scent, which I am head over heels in love with.


----------



## chebaby (May 23, 2009)

wow Fab, your friends hair turned out great. i big chopped because even though i was doing a long transition i was using heat. so the front of my hair wouldnt revert and the rest of my new growth was like 5 inches long. so when i got it cut i still cut it down to 1 inch and now im slowly cutting off the longer area in the front bang area. everywhere else is uniform.

what does everyone thinks of the shampoo bars? ever since i tried chagrin valley i have been hooked on shampoo bars.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 23, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> They sure do.  I'll talk Karen up to anybody



ME TOO.  The lady is AWESOME.


----------



## Supergirl (May 23, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> The hair oil is definitely worth the money, IMO.  It's light & provides a great sheen.  I have the honey oatmeal scent, which I am head over heels in love with.



I agree it does give a very nice shine to the hair.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> ^^^^^ That is beautiful fab i love how it came out. Lush and pretty.


 

_*In agreement with LC....*_

_*that is a niiiiiiiiiiiiiice job Fab!*_

_*kudos*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

I see a buncha familiar names and faces up in here.......


----------



## La Colocha (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if karen ever had a version of the hair milk that did not contain glycerin. I saw her products on afrokinks and the ingredients did not list glycerin. Are they old?


----------



## MonaLisa (May 26, 2009)

_*Offer ends July 1st....*_​ 
*http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/product_p/b2g1.htm*​


----------



## empressri (May 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know if karen ever had a version of the hair milk that did not contain glycerin. I saw her products on afrokinks and the ingredients did not list glycerin. Are they old?





super silky is glycerin free  it's good stuff too!


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2009)

if i didnt already have 4 hair milks and 1 hair nectar i would take advantage of this sale. i wish it were buy two deep conditioners get one free lol.


----------



## Freespirit02 (May 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> _I'm just itching to make my next order but I must wait._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG..your hair! is..umm Hairgasmic


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2009)

Fabulous freebie friday recieve 1oz free sample of hair blossom hairspray with $50.00 purchase. Lord jesus please help me.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Fabulous freebie friday recieve 1oz free sample of hair blossom hairspray with $50.00 purchase. Lord jesus please help me.


----------



## Forbidden (May 29, 2009)

I wanted to place an order today to get the Buy 2 Get 1...so because its Freebie Friday is that still valid? I don't see the promo on the site anymore. Do I have to wait? Also, is there a code for the Buy 2 Get 1 or is that applied once you checkout?

TIA!

Ya'll raving about it has me "feenin" lol.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2009)

Forbidden said:


> I wanted to place an order today to get the Buy 2 Get 1...so because its Freebie Friday is that still valid? I don't see the promo on the site anymore. Do I have to wait? Also, is there a code for the Buy 2 Get 1 or is that applied once you checkout?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Ya'll raving about it has me "feenin" lol.


 
Look under hair and the b2g1 should be there on the next page under the soap bar.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Look under hair and the b2g1 should be there on the next page under the soap bar.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


>


 

.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> .


 



_*you are gonna be okay...there will be shakes...there where be moments where you feel off...but you will be okay..*_


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*you are gonna be okay...there will be shakes...there where be moments where you feel off...but you will be okay..*_


 
1 user says thank you for this post


----------



## Forbidden (May 29, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Look under hair and the b2g1 should be there on the next page under the soap bar.


 

Thanks! I kind saw that but overlooked it.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 29, 2009)

If you like to spritz your hair throughout the day, put some water and squirt in some hair nectar and shake it up.  Awesome spritz!! Awesome smellin hair all day too.


----------



## Vshanell (May 30, 2009)

loveurself84 said:


> OMG..your hair! is..umm Hairgasmic


 Thank you.

I really miss that thanks button.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey ladies.  New sale!

25% off the entire store.

50% off body splashes, massage oils, shower gels.

Coupon code: sexysummer

Expires June 8th.


----------



## chocolatethai (Jun 3, 2009)

i just got an email saying that my order was shipped  i'm so excited! i ordered both the sampler packs because i couldnt choosehopefully it will get here before the week is over because i live in new york


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think I've heard anyone say they've used the Super Silky.....anyone?

I don't think i can hold off any longer.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 3, 2009)

Pok, it's in my basket now. I'm trying to hold off until Fri before ordering...


----------



## chocolatethai (Jun 3, 2009)

has anyone tried the eczema solutions kit? i was thinking of getting it for my SO cuz he has eczema


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 3, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Pok, it's in my basket now. I'm trying to hold off until Fri before ordering...


 [email protected] trying to hold off for those last few days....I know the feeling.  

I'm gonna wait and think about it before I make any rash decisions.

My problem is I feel like I have to buy $75 worth of stuff just to get the free shipping.  I guess that's how they get you huh.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 3, 2009)

ZAKLY~!  They know what they doin.
I'm curious about Super Silky too.  But I have 50 leven Nectars I need to use up plus 49u83oi45uio4u5 other products.  lol


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you ladies decide when is the best time to buy . First it was the b2g1, now this. Then what about friday or next weekIt seems like the sales are getting better. I think i need another job.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How do you ladies decide when is the best time to buy . First it was the b2g1, now this. Then what about friday or next weekIt seems like the sales are getting better. I think i need another job.



Off Topic:
I heard that Sade is coming out with a new album end of 2009! WOOHOOOO!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 3, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> How do you ladies decide when is the best time to buy . First it was the b2g1, now this. Then what about friday or next weekIt seems like the sales are getting better. I think i need another job.


 I just try to wait for a good one.  To me it seems her seasonal sales (spring, summer, fall, etc.) are much better than freebie friday.  I think you get way more for your money.  Like last FF with the free hairspray....no, not interested, lol.  This one is a good one because it brings the most of the hair products that are $16 down to $12 (I think....I'm bad at math so anyone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Eisani (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^ IA. I'm the same way about the $75 too. I just wanna see what the freebie is this week , they could've kept that summer spray last week lol.  I'm already trippin like WHEN am I gonna be able to order on Fri...dd has a hair appt that morning. I'm gonna pass out from anxiety


----------



## Nayna (Jun 3, 2009)

This Friday I have a date with that store, I cannot wait!  lol


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont need anymore of her products because i have too much already. but i do want another hair cream, shampoo bar and another deep conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 3, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I just try to wait for a good one. To me it seems her seasonal sales (spring, summer, fall, etc.) are much better than freebie friday. I think you get way more for your money. Like last FF with the free hairspray....no, not interested, lol. This one is a good one because it brings the most of the hair products that are $16 down to $12 (I think....I'm bad at math so anyone correct me if I'm wrong).


 

Im trying to wait too, thanks poka. I didn't get anything last week even though i seriously wanted to because you could only pick one scent. Im going to try to hold out for a good sale. Because i know as soon as i purchase something there will be a sale for half off the entire store or something, its happened before.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered on Monday and got the B2G1 w/ 25% off.  The Hair Milks ended up costing me about $8 each   What a blessing.  I also bought several massage oils, so I could get a good idea what the scents were like w/o spending too much money.  I also got the Juicy shampoo bar and some other stuff.  I bought $75.00 worth of stuff and will split the oder with a friend to avoid shipping.


----------



## momi (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone know what the Friday-Freebie is?  I keep waiting to order somehow thinking that a "too good to be true" special will come along.  No matter what, I plan (God willing) to order this Friday!


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 5, 2009)

momi said:


> Anyone know what the Friday-Freebie is?  I keep waiting to order somehow thinking that a "too good to be true" special will come along.  No matter what, I plan (God willing) to order this Friday!



Last Friday it was a one oz. body splash of whatever fragrance you chose with a $50 purchase I believe. I waited all of last week for freebie Friday only to be disappointed because I thought that the freebie was going to be something like a free 8oz bottle of hair milk or something . 

I ended up holding of because I wasn't sure if I needed it since I just ordered some stuff from shescentit but the KBB itch wont go away! lol But I do have a question for you ladies, I have a friend who is natural and I like trying different things on her. Which KBB product do you ladies suggest would be best for twisting her hair? I like to seperate the hair into small sections and twist each small section around my finger until it looks like a small spiral curl (hopefully someone knows what I'm refering to) I usually use Aussie Moist in her hair to do this but when it dries the curl feels sort of hard and not soft and bouncy...So which KBB product would be best? Sorry for the long post.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2009)

momi said:


> Anyone know what the Friday-Freebie is? I keep waiting to order somehow thinking that a "too good to be true" special will come along. No matter what, I plan (God willing) to order this Friday!


 

Lucious locks hair mask. Im still going to wait to buy something.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 5, 2009)

Erm, how come when I entered in the freemask code, it took my total back to the original price? We can't use the sexysummer AND freemask code @ the same time? I put a note in the comment field...we'll see if I get a response, but I wants my free ish too! even w/the dscnt my order was well over $50 or $75.


----------



## tmrskltn (Jun 5, 2009)

Just to let u ladies know there is a sale free shipping over $75.00, or freee hair mask w any $50 purchase..


----------



## Eisani (Jun 5, 2009)

Samory, I'm not sure of yopur friend's hair type, but I like to use the hair milk then the hair butter on my twists. Once I'm done, I run a lil castor oil down the twists. Super soft and deliciously scented twists!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 5, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Erm, how come when I entered in the freemask code, it took my total back to the original price? We can't use the sexysummer AND freemask code @ the same time? I put a note in the comment field...we'll see if I get a response, but I wants my free ish too! even w/the dscnt my order was well over $50 or $75.


 I was thinking you couldn't use two coupons at once.  I thought I was seeing some posts where some say they did though.  I'd like to know the answer to this as well.  It wouldn't let me do it when I made my last order.  I used the spring cleaning coupon and I wanted to use my scratch ticket coupon that was given to me w/ my order before that but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 5, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I was thinking you couldn't use two coupons at once.  I thought I was seeing some posts where some say they did though.  I'd like to know the answer to this as well.  It wouldn't let me do it when I made my last order.  I used the spring cleaning coupon and I wanted to use my scratch ticket coupon that was given to me w/ my order before that but it wouldn't let me.



On the 1st I got the B2G1 for the SexySummer discount, but that's only because the B2G1 was an item number and not a coupon code.  I may have gotten lucky with it, and the discounts just happened in a way that I could take advantage of both.  Now I wish I'd ordered more.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Erm, how come when I entered in the freemask code, it took my total back to the original price? We can't use the sexysummer AND freemask code @ the same time? I put a note in the comment field...we'll see if I get a response, but I wants my free ish too! even w/the dscnt my order was well over $50 or $75.


 

_*U know my aries butt tried...*_





*Coupon code "sexysummer" that you previously added to your cart cannot be used with any other coupon(s). Therefore, it has been removed and the new coupon has been added to your cart. *


----------



## Eisani (Jun 6, 2009)

^ they know that's foul, especially if my order is still enough to be eligible for the free item. BULL I tell ya!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ^ they know that's foul, especially if my order is still enough to be eligible for the free item. BULL I tell ya!


 
I wanted another mask ..

but u know I will stretch it...

by the time it depletes...

_hopefully there will be a sale I can take full advantage of during or by the end of summer/early fall.._

_I was just there not that long ago...so I didn't want to make myself buy anything when I've just started really using what I have..._


----------



## Eisani (Jun 8, 2009)

Y'all my breff got caught in my chest. I ordered on Friday and got my shipping notification today!! Shut UP!!!  my orders have always taken two weeks in the past. Woo hoo!


----------



## momi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know! I ordered on Friday and it shipped on Friday - will be here tommorrow!

I used the sexysummer sale coupon.


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Samory, I'm not sure of yopur friend's hair type, but I like to use the hair milk then the hair butter on my twists. Once I'm done, I run a lil castor oil down the twists. Super soft and deliciously scented twists!



Thanks for the tips I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 8, 2009)

Samory07 said:


> Thanks for the tips I can't wait to try this!


You're welcome. The key for me is damp hair, not soaking wet. HTH!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

There's a $35 off of $100 sale going on now that I want to take advantage of.

I wonder if the free shipping over $75 will apply for that?

I did a "mock" shopping cart with $100 worth of items, and with the $35 off, my total came down to $65.  With shipping, it was like $74 something.

Does the free shipping apply to totals BEFORE discounts are taken, or after?  Can we even get the free shipping?  I hope I'm making sense here.

I guess either way, it wouldn't be a loss cause my total would be around $75.  But if she were to take off shipping for this $35 off sale, my total would be $10 cheaper.

Either way, I still want to get more products, lol.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 9, 2009)

The free shipping still applies, I just placed an order. You'd have to have $75 AFTER the discount is applied in order for the shipping to be free.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> The free shipping still applies, I just placed an order. You'd have to have $75 AFTER the discount is applied in order for the shipping to be free.



Ohhhhhhhh, so you know what that means.

I can add in an extra product, that way when $35 is taken off, I will have like $116+ worth of product for $75.  Instead of just $100 worth of products for $75, with $9 of that being shipping.

Thanks for clearing that up Eisani.  I can't wait to place an order.


----------



## Tylove101 (Jun 9, 2009)

out of this thread so fast...  I want to try KBB so bad... but I'm trying to be good...


----------



## Eisani (Jun 9, 2009)

You got it Priss. Or, you could even wiggle a bit and get it to exactly $110 so after the $35 comes off, you have $75 on the nose. Where there's a will, there's a way, especially right now with $5 massage oils and body wash!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> You got it Priss. Or, you could even wiggle a bit and get it to exactly $110 so after the $35 comes off, you have $75 on the nose. Where there's a will, there's a way, especially right now *with $5 massage oils and body wash!*



I was just thinking that.  Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 9, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> On the 1st I got the B2G1 for the SexySummer discount, but that's only because the B2G1 was an item number and not a coupon code. I may have gotten lucky with it, and the discounts just happened in a way that I could take advantage of both. Now I wish I'd ordered more.


 
Okay, so I got my order and I think Karen is mad at me   Her no give me ANY samples.  I know I took advantage of overlapping sales, but I thought she did it on purpose.  GimmeSomeSamplesKaren!!

Okay, so here's my order (remember I'm splitting the Milks with HipHopPoetics):

Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk B2G1
Fragrance:Creamy Coco Mango  $32.00

Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk B2G1
Fragrance:Honey Oatmeal  $32.00

Bath & Massage Oil - Egyptian Musk $5.00

Bath & Massage Oil - Creamy Coco Mango $5.00

Bath & Massage Oil - Honey Oatmeal $5.00

Bodacious Beauty Bar Shampoo Bar - Juicy $12.00

Bath & Massage Oil - Lavender Vanilla $5.00

Bar Soap - Sweet Baby $6.00

DSC-4325% off everything ($25.50)

 Sub Total: $76.50
 Tax: $0.00
 Shipping: $0.00
 Grand Total: $76.50

I'll be back to review the scents I got.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

I love Karen's products.  I need to stop straying.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay...I bought a lot of massage oils so I could smell the scents.  Here's my description of each one.

*Sweet Baby* (Bar Soap) - Smells like baby powder on steroids.  And to me...dat's a good thing.  It has a slight floral smell to me, but it does remind me of a sweet baby power scent.

*Juicy* (Shampoo Bar) - I can't say this has a distinct scent.  It smells like "soap" -- a little like Ivory, but it's not a strong fragrance.  I think the scent might just be coming from the natural aroma of the bar's ingredients.

*Creamy Coco Mango* (Massage Oil) - At first sniff it reminded me of apples, but then I remembered that Mangos are referred to as "exotic apples" by some people.  It smells like baked apples, pears, fresh mango slices and essence of coconut.  I know...that's too much drama.  But if I could kiss myself after applying this stuff...I would ....:blondboob.  But that's another issue.

_back to the subject....._

*Lavender Vanilla* (Massage Oil) - Very floral scent.  Can't say that I smell a strong vanilla, but it's a dominant scent...I think it would follow you in a room.  If you like strong scents, this is a good floral one, but I don't think I would combine it with other perfumes.  If you like flowers, get this one and layer it products in the same (or much softer) scent.  I like it, but it's strong for me.

*Honey Oatmeal* (Massage Oil) - Amazingly pretty scent.  It smells to me like amaretto tastes...if that makes any sense at all.  I don't smell no honey or no oatmeal, but this is just "pretty."  It's relatively strong too, but easier for the senses to process than the Lavender Vanilla I think.  I like this one.  Makes me feel like a lady. 

*Egyptian Musk* (Massage Oil) - Can't explain it.  Love it.  It is slightly earthy but not like SUPER earthy.  Like you can wear it and still be sexy without people fearing you're gonna keep talking about Black Power.  I like it.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

Oco, I love the Sweet Baby scent!  I had a sample Sweet Baby lotion and fell in love with it.

I'm gonna get the baby body butter in Sweet Baby and use it for my hair.  The ingredients are all natural and are pretty much what folks would put in their hair anyway.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> You got it Priss. Or, you could even wiggle a bit and get it to exactly $110 so after the $35 comes off, you have $75 on the nose. Where there's a will, there's a way, *especially right now with $5 massage oils* and body wash!


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 9, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> Oco, I love the Sweet Baby scent! I had a sample Sweet Baby lotion and fell in love with it.
> 
> I'm gonna get the baby body butter in Sweet Baby and use it for my hair. The ingredients are all natural and are pretty much what folks would put in their hair anyway.


 

You know, I didn't look at the lotions or the hair butters because I use shea (and like you) add other oils to it.  But I can never get a pretty smell cause I don't tend to like the way essential oils smell.

How do you like the lotions?  Have you used her butters before?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 9, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


>


 
Meep meep


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 9, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> You know, I didn't look at the lotions or the hair butters because I use shea (and like you) add other oils to it.  But I can never get a pretty smell cause I don't tend to like the way essential oils smell.
> 
> How do you like the lotions?  Have you used her butters before?



I have one full-size lotion in Egyptian Musk.  It's a very light lotion, I will say.  It does provide moisture, but it's more of a light moisture for warm weather.  It doesn't provide the heavy moisture that one would need in the winter.

The body butter as a heavier skin moisturizer is great.  It provides tons of moisture.  I have it in the Luscious Pear scent.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I finally placed my order. I couldn't let a great discount pass without buying something. This is what I purchased:

Olive Oil Body Lotion - Vanilla Latte
Luscious Locks Moisturizing Hair Mask
Aromatherapy Face Lotion
Hair Butter - Hibiscus
Hair Cream - Pomegranate Guava
Hair Growth Serum

Hair Milk - Sandlewood
Hair oil


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 9, 2009)

............. bunch of enablers....


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 10, 2009)

You ladies don't know how much my heart is hurting right now . I placed an order last Friday and got my free shipping and my free hair mask (I really thought I was doing something  ) and NOW they have a semi-annual sale??????!!!!! Omg!!!  just my luck


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 10, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> Okay...I bought a lot of massage oils so I could smell the scents. Here's my description of each one.
> 
> *Sweet Baby* (Bar Soap) - Smells like baby powder on steroids. And to me...dat's a good thing. It has a slight floral smell to me, but it does remind me of a sweet baby power scent.
> 
> ...


 Great scent review!  I really gotta try this sweet baby stuff you guys are talking about.  I love baby powder scent.

I'm glad I waited to make my order now.


----------



## natstar (Jun 10, 2009)

The sweet baby scent smells just like B&BW Moonlit path scent


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 10, 2009)

Did anyone order when she had the sample of hair blossom. I would please like to know what's in it.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 10, 2009)

How long is it taking for you guys to get your things shipped? I ordered at 5pm on Friday and it still says that my order is being processed.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 10, 2009)

Mz Princess I ordered early Friday morning and got my shipping notice on Monday.


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 10, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> How long is it taking for you guys to get your things shipped? I ordered at 5pm on Friday and it still says that my order is being processed.


 

She shipped a ton of stuff on Friday (lots of people mentioned getting a notice last friday), so I wonder if they have big shipping days at the week's end.


----------



## Nayna (Jun 10, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> How long is it taking for you guys to get your things shipped? I ordered at 5pm on Friday and it still says that my order is being processed.


 

I think I read here somewhere that for the most part they do a lot of stuff by hand in store.  I went on friday around 6ish and they were getting it in at the counter (I'm talking funnels in the bottles and big bowls of hair milks, all that), lol, so most likely they are working on it, especially since some scents are more popular and they have to crank em out more.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 11, 2009)

The package I ordered Friday came today  

Umm yea, about that Super Silky...DO NOT SLEEP ON THIS!!! I just rubbed some into the front of my hair and it feels sooo good  Of course I have to wait to apply it on clean hair, but if it makes 3 day old bunned hair soft and silky, I can only imagine what it'll do on clean hair.


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> How long is it taking for you guys to get your things shipped? I ordered at 5pm on Friday and it still says that my order is being processed.



I ordered my stuff on Friday as well and it says that my order is still processing as well. When I looked at her FAQ's page under the member login it said that it could take from 1 to 10 business days to ship an order depending on what products and scents were ordered since everything is hand made...I'm disappointed that my package isn't here yet but I'll be patient


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2009)

I ordered on Friday and it came on Tuesday and I am completely in love.

The Hair mask left my hair very moisturized and the hair milk - well what can I say?  The best product I have ever used.


----------



## chocolatethai (Jun 11, 2009)

i got both my sample packs earlier this week and so far i am in love!
 i tried the *shampoo bar in juicy* and it got my hair soo clean i was thinking of clarifying befor i tried the whole line but then i deceided not to and i'm glad i didn't, i was afraid of tangles tho because it was so clean

i also liked the *luscious locks dc* it felt like it melted into my hair and i didn't need a lot to coat my hair,it really melted the tangles that i was afraid of from the shampoo bar, when i rinsed it out my hair didn't feel super silky like it has with other DCs but i think that might be because it doesn't have cones my hair did feel moisturized tho

i tried the *hair milk* after my first wash and deceided that it would be a good leave in in the winter when my hair gets dry my hair felt really good but my thin strands didn't have much movement

then i tried the* hair nectar* and it was a wrap! rewashed my last night and the hair nectar was amazing it left my hair feeling great and it still had movement i was swanging in front of my mirror like a fooli might have to replace my NTM silk touch and that the one staple i have never whored around on 

the *hair cream* was too thick for me to use as a regular moisturizer, my hair is relaxed and i have fine strands, but i used it to slick back my pony and it worked like a charm my hair stayed in place and had some extra sheen

the *hair oil* was good for shine although i'm not a oil person cuz it weighs down my fine hair, i'm more of a serum girl, i think the little sample bottle would last me for years as stingy as i am with oils

i haven't tried the butter yet or the super silky but so far this line gets a thumbs up from me.

i'm trying to deceide if i should take advantage of this sale to stock up or wait till i've used up the rest of my products befor i reorder. what do you ladies think? i don't _need_ them right now but this is a really good sale


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> The package I ordered Friday came today
> 
> Umm yea, about that Super Silky...DO NOT SLEEP ON THIS!!! I just rubbed some into the front of my hair and it feels sooo good  Of course I have to wait to apply it on clean hair, but if it makes 3 day old bunned hair soft and silky, I can only imagine what it'll do on clean hair.


 Hmmm.....I had it in my cart but took it out after pondering on it.  I really want to try it but what exactly is it used for?  It dosen't say.  At first I was thinking it was a styling product but it kinda sounds like just another hair milk or nectar.....is there any difference?  If it's that good I'll put it back in my cart.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 11, 2009)

Why am I not diggin' Egyptian Musk as much anymore.  I can barely smell it in my hair milk or oil and the butter just smells funny like a bad batch.  My first order of EM hair oil smelled amazing.  People were complementing me on it but this dosen't have as potent of a smell.

I'm loving Camomile Sage and Honey Oatmeal though.  I'm wondering what other scents to try.  I know I'm trying that Sweet Baby you guys are talking about.  I'm gonna get the lotion and body butter to use for my hair.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 11, 2009)

Pok, the only real diff I see w/the Super Silky is that it's glycerin free. I used it after washing and dc'ing this morning and bunned my hair using the SS and sealing w/JBCO. Sexy softness. I can imagine this SS being NICE for rollersets. 

Have u tried anything in coco lime? I have a hair nectar in this and I like it.  Creamy coco mango is okay too.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya'll talkin about your products got me upset. I WANT MY HAIR PRODUCTS!!!

Woosah.... Okay I'm back. Patience def isn't a virtue that I have


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Pok, the only real diff I see w/the Super Silky is that it's glycerin free. I used it after washing and dc'ing this morning and bunned my hair using the SS and sealing w/JBCO. Sexy softness. I can imagine this SS being NICE for rollersets.
> 
> Have u tried anything in coco lime? I have a hair nectar in this and I like it. Creamy coco mango is okay too.


 Thanks.  Hmmm....I like glycerin though.  It's worth a try *shrug*.

I haven't used anything coco lime.  I think I remember Supergirl saying it was a very nice scent.  Maybe I'll try it out.  Is it a coconutty type scent.  

I got a sample lotion of coco mango and it was just ok.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel the same way about coco mango. The coco lime smells like coconut and lime, but I smell vanilaa in it too. It's nice.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm almost done with my Coco Lime Hair Milk.  It is a very nice scent.  I love any scent that's coconut + lime.

I'm gonna place an order tomorrow.  I can't wait!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG....the body oils went back up to $10!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> The package I ordered Friday came today
> 
> Umm yea, about that Super Silky...DO NOT SLEEP ON THIS!!! I just rubbed some into the front of my hair and it feels sooo good  Of course I have to wait to apply it on clean hair, but if it makes 3 day old bunned hair soft and silky, I can only imagine what it'll do on clean hair.


 

_*I dislike you at times...*_

_*wondering if I can get a sample*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 11, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks. *Hmmm....I like glycerin though*. It's worth a try *shrug*.
> 
> I haven't used anything coco lime. I think I remember Supergirl saying it was a very nice scent. Maybe I'll try it out. Is it a coconutty type scent.
> 
> I got a sample lotion of coco mango and it was just ok.


 

_Me like glycerin too..._

_*danggone E*_


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 12, 2009)

I just placed my order.  I got:

Hair Cream: Egyptian Musk
Hair Butter: Vanilla Latte
Hair Milk (16oz): Chamomile Sage
Hair Milk (8oz): Unscented
Baby Body Butter: Sweet Baby
Conditioning Shampoo: Honey Oatmeal
Deep Conditioner: Honey Oatmeal 

Since it is Freebie Friday, I requested the Juicy Shampoo Bar as my free gift.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to benefit from both sales (Semi- Annual and Free Gift), but it doesn't hurt to try.

After this order, I don't plan on buying anymore hair products.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 12, 2009)

My hair doesn't mind glycerin in the summer, just not so much in the winter. 

Mona, I can't stir up nothing in u that isn't already there


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 12, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *My hair doesn't mind glycerin in the summer, just not so much in the winter. *
> 
> Mona, I can't stir up nothing in u that isn't already there



My hair is the same way.  I re-twisted my hair last night (dry) with just the hair milk, and my hair is so soft right now.  I can get away with using just the hair milk in the warmer months.  But in the cold months, I have to seal with something.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 12, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> My hair is the same way. I re-twisted my hair last night (dry) with just the hair milk, and my hair is so soft right now. I can get away with using just the hair milk in the warmer months. But in the cold months, I have to seal with something.


 The hair milk makes my twists-outs so soft!  It's one of the reasons I fell in love with it.  I twisted last night with the hair milk and some ecostyler and I have major wave definition.  The milk helped the ecostyler not be so hard.


----------



## A_Christian (Jun 12, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I am assiduously trying to make myself finish my samples before I place my next order. Please someone join hands with me and help me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




 I could've used this post earlier today, but it's too late now.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 12, 2009)

Eisani said:


> My hair doesn't mind glycerin in the summer, just not so much in the winter.
> 
> Mona, I can't stir up nothing in u that isn't already there


 



*denial*

_*but I'm like this...>>> cause my FIVE DOLLAR oils are ready for pick up...and they threw in a sample of the super silky for me to try out_ *


----------



## Eisani (Jun 12, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> *denial*
> 
> _*but I'm like this...>>> cause my FIVE DOLLAR oils are ready for pick up...and they threw in a sample of the super silky for me to try out_ *


I hear ya! I got my shipping notice today for my last order. They gave me the wrong hair oil last time and they're going to include the correct one w/this order. I'm so excited!! I aint buying nuffin else!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I hear ya! I got my shipping notice today for my last order. They gave me the wrong hair oil last time and they're going to include the correct one w/this order. I'm so excited!! *I aint buying nuffin else!!*


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I hear ya! I got my shipping notice today for my last order. They gave me the wrong hair oil last time and they're going to include the correct one w/this order. I'm so excited!! I aint buying nuffin else!!


 

Okay now I'm getting upset. My order that I placed on the 5th is still "processing". When did you place your last order?


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Okay now I'm getting upset. My order that I placed on the 5th is still "processing". When did you place your last order?



You haven't gotten your order yet either?!! I asked them when mine would be shipping and they said that it would be shipped on the 12th but it never did


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 14, 2009)

I love my hair milk that my e-sister sent me. Makes my hair so soft. Coco-lime sounds so good. But im going to wait. Is it too much to ask for a half off sale. That's what im waiting for.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 14, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Okay now I'm getting upset. My order that I placed on the 5th is still "processing". When did you place your last order?


I placed my last order on the 9th.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jun 14, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I placed my last order on the 9th.


 
WTH... And I'm the junkie.... NO FAIR!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 14, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> WTH... And I'm the junkie.... NO FAIR!


 Sometimes you have to fly under the radar


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 14, 2009)

Since I had a big order, it may be a while before my stuff ships (I'm assuming).  I won't be mad, just as long as it gets here (I'm thinking maybe like up to 2 weeks).


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 15, 2009)

So I just got off the phone with these people and was told that my order was ALMOST ready and it SHOULD ship within the next two days. What the hell?!?!? I only ordered the hair butter and the hair milk. I don't think I will be ordering from them again. I can't see waiting almost two weeks just for something to ship and then having to wait another week for me to recieve it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2009)

kbb deep conditioner is amazing. i cant say that enough. its like the more i use it the better my hair and curls feel. that stuff is waaaaayyyy better than the LL mask for my hair and thats saying alot since i like the mask.

i just started using the hair nectar and i like that too. i think it'll be better for the cooler months under a heavy butter or moisturizer since its heavier than the hair milk.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 15, 2009)

I twisted with my KBB Hair Milk (White Tea) on Saturday and used my Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on the very ends.  My hair is so soft; I love KBB.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> kbb deep conditioner is amazing. i cant say that enough. its like the more i use it the better my hair and curls feel. that stuff is waaaaayyyy better than the LL mask for my hair and thats saying alot since i like the mask.
> 
> i just started using the hair nectar and i like that too. i think it'll be better for the cooler months under a heavy butter or moisturizer since its heavier than the hair milk.



I l ike the deep conditioner too. In addition, you can get it scented, unlike the hair mask  I had noses in my hair the other day when I used that Egyptian Musk poo and dc in my hair. Sensual seduction


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2009)

today i used my hair nectar and hair cream and sealed with vatika frosting. my hair is so light and fluffy and it dried fast today. i wonder if the nectar made it dry faster. i normally dont use my nectar but today im loving it.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 16, 2009)

I emailed KBB asking when would my order ship, and she said that it might be another week because they are out of the Vanilla Latte scent right now.  I'm tempted to just tell her to change it to another scent, but I don't know if I should just wait it out.  I don't mind waiting it out, but I'd hate to hold up stuff just for one thing.

I wouldn't mind trying any of the other scents (Hibiscus/Sultry Sandalwood) but they have gotten mixed reviews, so I dunno.

Oh, and I can't get the shampoo bar because it's only one promo per order.


----------



## Samory07 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just got my order last night!!! And it was definitely worth the wait!! I got two hair milks, a hair butter, hair cream, and some other goodies. All of the scents were absolutely wonderful, better than most hair products I have now. I just moisturized my hair with the hair milk and hair cream in Egyptian Musk and my hair feels soft, light, and smells wonderful.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 17, 2009)

My order finally shipped on the 16th. I'm not scheduled to receive it until the 23rd. I'm not happy at all.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 17, 2009)

^^Why the 23rd??? I got on UPS last nite to see when my package will be here because I'm going out of town tomorrow, right? Remember how I said I got my notice saying my order was SHIPPED on the 12th? Well, according to UPS, they picked it up on the 16th, not the 12th. I'm not gonna trip THIS TIME, but why lie? If something happened, I understand, but if you know damn well you didn't send out my package on that day, why say you did? Here I am thinking it s/b here some time today when it'll actually probably be tomorrow. I leave tomorrow and wanted my ish!!!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 17, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ^^Why the 23rd??? I got on UPS last nite to see when my package will be here because I'm going out of town tomorrow, right? Remember how I said I got my notice saying my order was SHIPPED on the 12th? Well, according to UPS, they picked it up on the 16th, not the 12th. I'm not gonna trip THIS TIME, but why lie? If something happened, I understand, but if you know damn well you didn't send out my package on that day, why say you did? Here I am thinking it s/b here some time today when it'll actually probably be tomorrow. I leave tomorrow and wanted my ish!!!


 
Same thing with me!! After my call asking why my package of TWO items had not been shipped I received an email saying it had shipped a few hours later. In actuality it didn't get picked up until 24 hours later. And now it's been sitting in New Jersey for over 12 hours. I can't deal with having to wait this long. I understand it's handmade but this wait is just ridiculous. I purchased Oyin four days AFTER I purchased Karen's and I received it yesterday. I will most likely just stick with Oyin.


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I just want to give props to KBB. I got my order last week (after about 3 weeks). One of my oils was rancid, I mean it smelled awful. I emailed them and asked if they were willing to send a replacement and they did!  I got it today. Great customer service.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I just want to give props to KBB. I got my order last week (after about 3 weeks). One of my oils was rancid, I mean it smelled awful. I emailed them and asked if they were willing to send a replacement and they did!  I got it today. Great customer service.


 wow what what make an oil go bad?erplexed i've never heard of that.

anyway im still loving and using my kbb although im clinging and holding on to my little bit off deep conditioner that i have left because im not able to order more at that time. that stuff is crazy nice lol. i cant say enough about it.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 18, 2009)

All that fussing I did earlier, my package came today but I was missing an item. Sent an e-mail.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 18, 2009)

_*I was up in Karen's today during my extended lunch break 

I saw a bunch of hair milks being made up and the shelves were restocked..
I told the young lady there that they had some customers that were about to turn on them...and would post on the board that they are working up in Karen's ...hopefully all that are still without product will receive soon...

I was in there smelling ish...and I must say...I was quite taken with the Pomegranite Guava scent..

the honey oatmeal...light, baby powderish..

but I smelled my coco mango massage oil and was like...*_


paydirt.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 19, 2009)

ummmmm i know yall took advantage of the free hair milk free friday thingy magig. 
i spent exactly $50 to get my free hair milk in pomegranate guava(my fave scent and sultry sandalwood is fave #2)

i got:
1 bar soap in white tea
1 juicy shampoo bar
2 deep conditioners in pomegranate guava


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ummmmm i know yall took advantage of the free hair milk free friday thingy magig.
> i spent exactly $50 to get my free hair milk in pomegranate guava(my fave scent and sultry sandalwood is fave #2)
> 
> i got:
> ...


 
No, Im still waiting for "That sale". I have enough milk but your post makes me want some deep conditioner. I don't know why i torture myself like this.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't received my order either (placed on 6-9), it still says it's being processed . Not too happy having to wait this long.


----------



## natstar (Jun 20, 2009)

i am loving the white tea scent. at first I thought it would be too strong but it's soooo nice clean/fresh to me. I got the hair oil and put a little in my bottle of unscented body lotion.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 24, 2009)

Yesterday morning, I washed my hair w/the Conditioning Shampoo then used the Deep Conditioner in chamomile sage, detangled and used the Hair Milk in honey oatmeal to moisturize. I did a twist out w/the Hair Butter in chamomile sage and air dried. When I took my hair down in the evening, my twist out was soft, shiny, tangle free, sexy and well-defined. I woke up this morning and it's still looking and smelling good  I rarely use the same product line to wash, condition, and style but I sooo love these products when used together! I guess if I HAD to give up my PJ ways, KBB and HV would be my staples. Along w/Elucence  Oh, and Curl Junkie


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see how the Honey Oatmeal smells.

I called them yesterday to see about my order, and the lady told me that they were waiting on the Unscented Hair Milk (but last week, I was told it was the Vanilla Latte scent they were waiting on).  I have no idea what's going on with that.  When she told me that it could be some more days before they get the Unscented, I told her to just get me a Sultry Sandalwood Hair Milk instead.  She said she was going to ship my products later on in the day.  I hope I get them soon.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 24, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> *I can't wait to see how the Honey Oatmeal smells.*
> 
> I called them yesterday to see about my order, and the lady told me that they were waiting on the Unscented Hair Milk (but last week, I was told it was the Vanilla Latte scent they were waiting on). I have no idea what's going on with that. When she told me that it could be some more days before they get the Unscented, I told her to just get me a Sultry Sandalwood Hair Milk instead. She said she was going to ship my products later on in the day. I hope I get them soon.


 
That's my staple scent for Karen's products.  I have the deep conditioner & the hair oil in the honey oatmeal scent.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2009)

i forgot all about ordering the hair oil. oh well maybe if i ever take a trip to the kbb store i can just pick it up.
my hair hasnt been acting right lately so i think im going to use my hair milk and hair cream tomorrow because they never let me down. NEVER lol.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 24, 2009)

My order FINALLY arrived yesterday. I got the Pomegranate Guava Hair Butter and the Egytian Musk Hair Milk. I plan on usuing these tonight. These better be the best moisturizers in the world as long as I had to wait on them.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, they shipped my products Next Day Air.  She shipped it today, and per the UPS site, it will be delivered tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 26, 2009)

I just received my products.

I'm liking the scents, except for Sultry Sandalwood (hair milk).  I don't know if my nose is going to be able to take it.  It made me feel a little nauseous.  I'm thinking about swapping/selling it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 26, 2009)

i love the sultry sandalwood scent. its the egyptian musk smell that was too strong to me.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i love the sultry sandalwood scent. its the egyptian musk smell that was too strong to me.



I see we are polar opposites on that because I absolutely LOVE Egyptian Musk, lol.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 26, 2009)

I still say that Sultry Sandalwood scent was changed. When I ordered my first sample pack last year, I got the hair oil in sandalwood and absolutely loved it. Matter of fact, I'm still holding on to it  Now when I ordered a hair butter and most recently another hair oil in hopes it would smell like the first one I got, I was disappointed. It does NOT smell the same. My first one was very sexy, the scent used now smells like woodchips


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 27, 2009)

I totally HATE sultry sandalwood.  I still have one left sitting in my cabinet. It will stay there too.  NAW.  I love everything else I've gotten from KBB.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 27, 2009)

Hopefully I will receive my order soon, it's been 3 weeks. Whenever I check, it still says "processing". I am almost out of the samples I ordered last month.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jun 27, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I just received my products.
> 
> I'm liking the scents, except for Sultry Sandalwood (hair milk). I don't know if my nose is going to be able to take it. It made me feel a little nauseous. I'm thinking about swapping/selling it.


 
 It's horrendous!!! It smells like Michael's the store... at christmas time... BLECH... Some people like it though.. I'm sure it'd go on the exchange board.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jun 27, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Hopefully I will receive my order soon, it's been 3 weeks. Whenever I check, it still says "processing". I am almost out of the samples I ordered last month.


 
Hmmm...did you read my post in the vendor forum?? Unfortunately they are notoriously known for slow shipping on some orders. Maybe one of your scents is OOS. But either way; they could send you a note to let you know...lol..just sayin...


----------



## KynniB (Jun 27, 2009)

YES!. Ive been using these products for the past year (dont sleep on coconut lime). It makes my hair super soft.


----------



## glam- (Jun 29, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I haven't received my order either (placed on 6-9), it still says it's being processed . Not too happy having to wait this long.


 


Coffee said:


> Hopefully I will receive my order soon, it's been 3 weeks. Whenever I check, it still says "processing". I am almost out of the samples I ordered last month.


 
We ordered on the same day and I am still waiting, too. This is ridiculous- I haven't tried their stuff but they better be the greatest hair products of all time- since I've had to wait so long.  And even then, I don't know if I'll reorder, don't think I can take this kind of slow service- I understand it's homemade and all that, but it seems like some people are getting theirs faster.  I think I am going to call to check on my order status, I received an email a week and a half ago stating that it was now processing- and today it is still processing when I check the online status.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 29, 2009)

So I ordered on June 12th and mine still says processing.  I'm being patient because I don't really desperately NEED anything right now but I'm just excited to smell my new stuff.


----------



## chocolatethai (Jun 29, 2009)

i sent an email and they replied that it was taking so long for a couple reasons, because of the sale they're having a huge demand, and for me personally they were out of honey oatmeal oil and everything i ordered was honey oatmeal scented erplexed i'm surprisingly not too pressed tho maybe G-d is working on my patienceor maybe it's because i haven't run out of my samples yet


----------



## Eisani (Jun 29, 2009)

I flat ironed today with the Hair Nectar and Miss Fab, you were NOT lying! NICE !!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 29, 2009)

chocolatethai said:


> i sent an email and they replied that it was taking so long for a couple reasons, because of the sale they're having a huge demand, and for me personally they were out of honey oatmeal oil and everything i ordered was honey oatmeal scented erplexed i'm surprisingly not too pressed tho maybe G-d is working on my patienceor maybe it's because i haven't run out of my samples yet


 
They're out of the honey oatmeal!!!

DANG!!!  That's my staple scent.  I hope they get it soon b/c Nyameke (sp?) said that I'll have enough points to get something free w/ my next purchase & I'd want it in the honey oatmeal scent.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2009)

this weather is doing my products some good. hair milk makes my hair soft but i noticed lately with the nice weather that as soon as i apply my hair milk my hair just softens right up. and the hair cream....OMG it softer now and it just glides right on. yea, this summer is gonna be great to my hair.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 29, 2009)

Their internet was out several days ago.  That was one of the reasons she told me that my order hadn't been shipped (after I asked her to switch out a product to not further delay).  I ordered my products on June 12th, too.  

I got mine Friday.  But I was also calling and e-mailing them also.  I don't like just letting my stuff "sit" and not knowing the status of it.  I call people to get answers.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night I twisted my hair with the Vanilla Latte Hair Butter.  While it is an ok scent, the scent grew on me.  Now, I really like it.  Especially every time the wind hits it, and I get a whiff.  I'm rocking a twist-out now.

I tried the shampoo yesterday, and I really do like the shampoo.  Thumbs up to that.  The Deep Conditioner was so-so.  It provided moisture, but not a lot of slip, if any at all.

I have quite a few KBB products now, so I don't need to order anymore for a while.  But, for some reason I'm feeling the need to order some CocoLime, maybe in the Hair Butter.  I knew I was gonna miss that scent when I ran out, I knew it!


----------



## cherepikr (Jun 30, 2009)

Current promotion 25% OFF of Hair Oils, Hair Milk, and Body Lotions with a $50 purchase for the 4th of July with code "indie week".


----------



## Coffee (Jun 30, 2009)

glam- said:


> We ordered on the same day and I am still waiting, too. This is ridiculous- I haven't tried their stuff but they better be the greatest hair products of all time- since I've had to wait so long. And even then, I don't know if I'll reorder, don't think I can take this kind of slow service- I understand it's homemade and all that, but it seems like some people are getting theirs faster. I think I am going to call to check on my order status, I received an email a week and a half ago stating that it was now processing- and today it is still processing when I check the online status.


 
I'm with you on not re-ordering, it's not like I ordered gold infused products. My order still says "processing". I sent them an email last week asking when I might get my order, but I haven't received a response. It would make sense that if you're going to run a special you would be prepared for it .


I just received an email with a tracking number; it's due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## venusd (Jul 2, 2009)

I ordered the deep conditioner ( due to the rave about it) on 6/28 kept reading this thread, and got a little worried on the shipping, but nonetheless I got it today 7/2 and love the smell I got the Egyptian musk and two little samples of lotion came along and they smell just as yummy.  I'm going ayurvedic, but I couldn't resist the deep conditioner.  Can't wait to try, I'm off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of deep conditioning......


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I'm with you on not re-ordering, it's not like I ordered gold infused products. My order still says "processing". I sent them an email last week asking when I might get my order, but I haven't received a response. It would make sense that if you're going to run a special you would be prepared for it .
> 
> 
> I just received an email with a tracking number; it's due to arrive tomorrow.


 I don't think they update the status of the orders or something.  Mine always say processing, even up until the time it comes to my house.

My last order said processing and I got it 2 days later.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2009)

So I got my order 2 days ago.  I'm liking everything so far except that Cocolime scent....yuck!  Maybe it will grow on me but if not I might just sell it.

The Sweet Baby body butter is a different consistencey than I expected.  It's very whipped cream like.  I like it a lot.  It's close to the consistencey of her hair creams.  It's very light and fluffy.  The scent is wonderful!  I got the body butter and the lotion to use on my hair.

Vanilla Latte......still debating on this scent.  It's ok.  It smelled like Jergins lotion at first but when I got it on it smells totally different......I can't explain it, kind of a warm spicy smell.  I don't smell vanilla or latte.  I got this in the body lotion but to use on my hair.

Camomile Sage body oil (for my hair) is wonderful of course.  I'm still mad that my last order of Egyptian Musk hair oil hardly had a smell.  I really love that scent but that put me off of it.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 3, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So I got my order 2 days ago.  I'm liking everything so far except that Cocolime scent....yuck!  Maybe it will grow on me but if not I might just sell it.



You will have NO problems selling that scent!  It is a FAVE of mine.. but I am stocked up!!  Lots of others are diggin it from what I am reading.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> You will have NO problems selling that scent! It is a FAVE of mine.. but I am stocked up!! Lots of others are diggin it from what I am reading.


 I saw that a lot of people loved it that's why I ordered but for me it's very strong and overpoweringly citrus'ey, lol.  I'm gonna try it at least once to make a final verdict.  Hopefully it will grow on me.  It's the Super Silky that I got the scent in and I really wanted to try that.


----------



## bella gee (Jul 3, 2009)

awww thats my favorite scent...smells like Mamba candy or Starburst


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 3, 2009)

You know I am seriously tempted to go on a road trip to NYC, just
so I can visit this shop (and maybe the Qhemet Biologics one, too )
for myself, buy what I want, and not have to worry about shipping.

Just thinking about the scents in the hair milk and nectar make
me salivate.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 3, 2009)

Well this will be my last order from Karen's. I received my products finally, but my Pomegranate Guava Hair Cream's top wasn't tight so it spilled out and on other products. I emailed to let them know and was told it would be sent out right away. After checking the rest of my products I found that the Luscious Locks Moisturizing Hair Mask was missing, althought it was checked on my invoice like it had been sent. I email to let them know and I received this email this morning: 

I am very sorry again! Unfortunately we are out of Hair Mask right now, and out of a crucial ingredient to make it. We anticipate this product will get made by Monday or Tuesday. After it is made I will ship it overnight to you.

Now why did I have to email them to find out why I didn't receive it? There should have been an email or note included to let me know why it wasn't in my order. I have really been understanding and patient, but this is just horrible customer service.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 3, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Well this will be my last order from Karen's. I received my products finally, but my Pomegranate Guava Hair Cream's top wasn't tight so it spilled out and on other products. I emailed to let them know and was told it would be sent out right away. After checking the rest of my products I found that the Luscious Locks Moisturizing Hair Mask was missing, althought it was checked on my invoice like it had been sent. I email to let them know and I received this email this morning:
> 
> I am very sorry again! Unfortunately we are out of Hair Mask right now, and out of a crucial ingredient to make it. We anticipate this product will get made by Monday or Tuesday. After it is made I will ship it overnight to you.
> 
> Now why did I have to email them to find out why I didn't receive it? There should have been an email or note included to let me know why it wasn't in my order. I have really been understanding and patient, but this is just horrible customer service.


 
hmmph... they treating you like you were Fabulosity ... lmao...

Sorry this happened... that's why I have my bestest NY friend in the world get the KBB for me... because ummm... I can't deal with it. Couple things... why couldn't the tell you this before they shipped the order out that they were out of stock...or the many times you emailed looking for status... bad business IMO. This kind of thing is why somebody in the vendor forum is like "I'm not buying handmades again".. luckily Jasmine's is working just as good (better) than the KBB stuff...so I'm not a slave to a product with poor customer service.  I don't think that's asking a lot but alot of folx use this "volume" excuse...when there is no excuse. 

Rant over.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 3, 2009)

Fabulosity, I will order from Jasmine's next time I need something!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 3, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Well this will be my last order from Karen's. I received my products finally, but my Pomegranate Guava Hair Cream's top wasn't tight so it spilled out and on other products. I emailed to let them know and was told it would be sent out right away. After checking the rest of my products I found that the Luscious Locks Moisturizing Hair Mask was missing, althought it was checked on my invoice like it had been sent. I email to let them know and I received this email this morning:
> 
> I am very sorry again! Unfortunately we are out of Hair Mask right now, and out of a crucial ingredient to make it. We anticipate this product will get made by Monday or Tuesday. After it is made I will ship it overnight to you.
> 
> Now why did I have to email them to find out why I didn't receive it? There should have been an email or note included to let me know why it wasn't in my order. I have really been understanding and patient, but this is just horrible customer service.



That's horrible 
I read so many mixed reviews on the shipping - some people get their stuff 2 days.... others have to wait 2 months!  Not sure why its not consistent. 

I'm DYING to try the hair butter but I will cry if my stuff comes in opened. I swear I'd rub my hair all over the box LOL


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 3, 2009)

That sucks yall been having issues! I swear I've been ordering KBB a long time & never ever had anything but good service. Haven't ordered in a few months because I am mega stocked up on my nectars. Sorry you guys are having problems


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 3, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> That's horrible
> *I read so many mixed reviews on the shipping - some people get their stuff 2 days.... others have to wait 2 months! Not sure why its not consistent.*
> 
> I'm DYING to try the hair butter but I will cry if my stuff comes in opened. I swear I'd rub my hair all over the box LOL


 

Do I have to remind you about "KBBgate" Dec 08-Jan/Feb 09...
Maybe they got the hookup... but that stuff ain't ever fast... just like another place I won't mention...


----------



## chebaby (Jul 3, 2009)

venusd said:


> I ordered the deep conditioner ( due to the rave about it) on 6/28 kept reading this thread, and got a little worried on the shipping, but nonetheless I got it today 7/2 and love the smell I got the Egyptian musk and two little samples of lotion came along and they smell just as yummy. I'm going ayurvedic, but I couldn't resist the deep conditioner. Can't wait to try, I'm off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of deep conditioning......


 ok now im upset. i ordered early june and dont have my products yet and you got yours......thats crazy.
not that i need to be worried since i have multiples of everything lmao. i hope you love the deep conditioner because i know im in love with it.


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 3, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Well this will be my last order from Karen's. I received my products finally, but my Pomegranate Guava Hair Cream's top wasn't tight so it spilled out and on other products. I emailed to let them know and was told it would be sent out right away. After checking the rest of my products I found that the Luscious Locks Moisturizing Hair Mask was missing, althought it was checked on my invoice like it had been sent. I email to let them know and I received this email this morning:
> 
> I am very sorry again! Unfortunately we are out of Hair Mask right now, and out of a crucial ingredient to make it. We anticipate this product will get made by Monday or Tuesday. After it is made I will ship it overnight to you.
> 
> Now why did I have to email them to find out why I didn't receive it? There should have been an email or note included to let me know why it wasn't in my order. I have really been understanding and patient, but this is just horrible customer service.


 
This is exactly why I don't want to order online.  It's like a crap shoot.  I'm going to go in person.


----------



## venusd (Jul 3, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ok now im upset. i ordered early june and dont have my products yet and you got yours......thats crazy.
> not that i need to be worried since i have multiples of everything lmao. *i hope you love the deep conditioner because i know im in love with it.[/*quote]
> 
> I am on the site right now ordering more. It smells soooo good.  I hope that they will get *every* order out soon! Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2009)

I have no idea what happened to karen's, maybe she's running too many sales back to back and can't keep up. I wanted to get some of the baby stuff for my little one but she will be grown by the time it gets here.


----------



## KynniB (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow. Im so surprised to hear about this. Ive been ordering from KBB for over a year and i have had nothing but good / speedy customer service. I just ordered 3 more jars of the hair mask and got it within the week, then i reordered more products and they sent out an email letting me know there is a delay.  Hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## divinempress (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm hating myself for hesitating on KBB for so long; it was a 'lil pricey for me but I now see that its well worth it!

I got the hair sample this week (it took two weeks to ship):

Oil - _Vanilla Latte_; It's nice and light, besides the scent its nothing special. 

Hair Milk - _Cranberry Cocktail_; Love love love. My hair-dried hair was poppin! I was left with soft, supple, no frizz hair! This scent is nice too.

Hair Butter - _Pomegranate Guava;_ My fave. The butter is not heavy at all and a little goes a long way. My blow-dried hair is soft, shiny, smooth and smells sooo good. This scent is fruity and strong...but not overwhelming.

Hair Cream - _Egyptian Musk;_ the cream comes whipped. It's thicker than I thought it would be but I can't say I noticed a huge difference in my hair. I'll have to try this one again. This is a great scent too.



NB. I'm relaxed (9 weeks post)


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok....I think I can deal with the Cocolime.  Sometimes with new scents I have to get over the first whiff shock, lol....then I can tell if I like it or not.  I think once it dries it's not as overwhelmingly strong.  I'm liking it.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Ok....I think I can deal with the Cocolime.  Sometimes with new scents I have to get over the first whiff shock, lol....then I can tell if I like it or not.  I think once it dries it's not as overwhelmingly strong.  I'm liking it.


I thought about you as I applied my Cocolime Hair Nectar to my 2nd day braid-out. I was thinking "Shooo, Pok is crazy. Then again, I can see how it may be a little obnoxious. Then again, I hope she changes her mind." 

The Cranberry Cocktail hair oil is the business. To me anyway. I love this scent for the summer months. Smells like candy.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I thought about you as I applied my Cocolime Hair Nectar to my 2nd day braid-out. I was thinking "Shooo, Pok is crazy. Then again, I can see how it may be a little obnoxious. Then again, I hope she changes her mind."
> 
> The Cranberry Cocktail hair oil is the business. To me anyway. I love this scent for the summer months. Smells like candy.


 I'm so weird with scents Eisani.  I was the same way with Camomile Sage.  I was like ugh....why is this like one of her most popular scents?  Now it's my favorite scent of hers.  I have to give myself time to bond with the scent.  I've never been one for fruity scents anyway but I do like it much better now.  I'm gonna use it on my next wash to really get the full effect.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 8, 2009)

Based on my last post, I was going to have my missing product and the one that spilled sent overnight shipping. Well I just checked to see what was going on and while my correct items (hopefully) have been shipped, they were shipped UPS ground. It has been since 6-9 and I still haven't received all of my correct items yet. I would think that the least they couldn've have done was to send them overnight as promised. I didn't get an email letting me know they had even shipped. Why is it so difficult to get good customer service these days    ?????


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2009)

dear karen

though i love your products, im gonna need you to step your game up. there are many people complaining about your service. i've never understood this because i think you have great products and great customer service. but then i noticed that not only are you not consistent with the time it takes to get our products, but you are also not consistent with the smells. i couldnt understand why nobody seemed to like the sultry sandalwood smell when i loved it. then i got my second bottle labled sultry sandal wood(even though i requested pomegranate guava) and it is totally different. know what else is different? the egyptian musk . im not understanding.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2009)

You noticed the Egyptian Musk is different too???


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2009)

^^^^i sure did E. i had to give my first bottle of egyptian musk to my dad because it was sooooo strong it gave me a headache. well Karen kindly gave me samples of her lotion in EM and its totally different. it is sooooo light that i had to keep smelling it to make sure it had a scent at all. my first bottle of SS was so sexy. it smelled like i imagined EM was gonna smell. it was sweet and musky at the same time. this new bottle is sooo strong and i had to smell my dad's bottle to make sure it wasnt egyptian musk. i think somehow she is mixing up her scents because the only smell that i have tha constantly comes the same is the cranberry cocktal and the pomegranate guava.
sultry sandalwood was my number 2 fave smell but i cant even get used to this new bottle.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 9, 2009)

I honestly have noticed that the smells fade as the day goes on but it NEVER used to do that in older bottles that I've used.  Seems like with the newer bottles the scent is def not as long lasting.  Or maybe it's just me.. not sure.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

i used her juicy shampoo bar today for the first time. i deep conditioned on dry hair with her deep conditioner first. i liked the shampoo bar although it has this slimy texture that kind of freaked me out. it made my hair feel a lil waxy but once i put a little conditioner on that dissapeared. not sure if i will repurchase.

the only things so far that i know that i will NEVER EVER be without are the hair milk, hair cream and deep conditioner. love those.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to bite and place an order on Wednesday.  I'm going to buy the Hair Milk and a deep conditioner.

I'm also going to place an order with Darcy's Botanicals.  I keep reading all this stuff about how fantastic her service is and how her new gel is great for curl definition.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 9, 2009)

If someone wants to buy my Deep Conditioner (Honey Oatmeal) just let me know.  I only used it once.

ETA:  I've come to the conclusion that the Hair Milk and Hair Butters are my favorite Karen's Products.  For some reason, I can't wait to restock....whenever that time comes, lol.  I will be getting CocoLime, Chamomile Sage, and possibly Pomegranate Guava.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^i sure did E. i had to give my first bottle of egyptian musk to my dad because it was sooooo strong it gave me a headache. well Karen kindly gave me samples of her lotion in EM and its totally different. it is sooooo light that i had to keep smelling it to make sure it had a scent at all. my first bottle of SS was so sexy. it smelled like i imagined EM was gonna smell. it was sweet and musky at the same time. this new bottle is sooo strong and i had to smell my dad's bottle to make sure it wasnt egyptian musk. i think somehow she is mixing up her scents because the only smell that i have tha constantly comes the same is the cranberry cocktal and the pomegranate guava.
> sultry sandalwood was my number 2 fave smell but i cant even get used to this new bottle.



Che, I agree w/this WHOLE post. We are so >>>>here<<<<


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Che, I agree w/this WHOLE post. We are so >>>>here<<<<


 yea she really needs to get it together. i dont know if its good that we agree or not because that just means that she aint doing her job(and i sure did say aint lol). not that im gonna stop ordering or anything


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 12, 2009)

I knew this was gonna happen.  I am so missing my CocoLime scent.  I'm gonna break down and reorder next month.  I'll get it in a hair butter and another milk.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 12, 2009)

Ladies,

Karen of KBB has registered and posted on the vendor forum. It would be a great time to tell her about the things everyone is complaining about.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 12, 2009)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^i sure did E. i had to give my first bottle of egyptian musk to my dad because it was sooooo strong it gave me a headache. well Karen kindly gave me samples of her lotion in EM and its totally different. it is sooooo light that i had to keep smelling it to make sure it had a scent at all. my first bottle of SS was so sexy. it smelled like i imagined EM was gonna smell. it was sweet and musky at the same time. this new bottle is sooo strong and i had to smell my dad's bottle to make sure it wasnt egyptian musk. i think somehow she is mixing up her scents because the only smell that i have tha constantly comes the same is the cranberry cocktal and the pomegranate guava.
> sultry sandalwood was my number 2 fave smell but i cant even get used to this new bottle.


 I noticed this about EM as well.  I looooved my first bottle but I was so let down with my second bottle and the hair butter.  For both I can barely smell EM.....it's definitely not as strong as the first batch.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2009)

i see this thread has died down since all the contravercy. im thinking of taking advantage of the hair milk 3 for 2.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm tempted to take advantage of this deal myself.

ETA: Nevermind, I want my CoCoLime, but they don't have it listed under the deal.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2009)

yea it seems to be the only thing working for me in this weather. my curls milkshake and whipped cream arent even working like they used to. only the hair milk, hair cream and coconut oil seem to save my hair and keep it looking and feeling good.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah her Hair Milks work wonders for me.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

i just placed an order for the buy 2 get one free hair milks. i also got 1 hair cream and 1 hair butter and got a free deep conditioner.

the scents i got were coco lime, pom guava, cranberry cocktail and lucious pear.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am seriously contemplating getting something for the B2G1F.

Which one would be better: Hair Milk or Hair Nectar?

My hair info is in my siggie.  I'd like something that would define my TWA and keep frizz down and do well with the heat and humidity as well as constant A/C when indoors.

TIA ladies.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 17, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I am seriously contemplating getting something for the B2G1F.
> 
> Which one would be better: Hair Milk or Hair Nectar?
> 
> ...


 
Because you have 3c/4a hair, I'd recommend the hair nectar.  It's great at defining curls.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I am seriously contemplating getting something for the B2G1F.
> 
> Which one would be better: Hair Milk or Hair Nectar?
> 
> ...


 i have a 3c 4a twa and the hair milk is amazing. the hair necter is much heavier and does next to nothing for me. i normally love heavy moisturizers but as light as the hair milk is it is amazing. and the weather is making it work better for me. my hair is still soooooo soft from this morning. this order make 8 bottles i will have so thats how much i love this stuff for my twa.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 18, 2009)

I decided to get both.  I know I'm bad but I wanted to give them an equal shot and what better time to do it then when its on sale.  If I don't like it I can always sell it.  However I don't think that's going to happen considering all the raves about it and my hair usually isn't to pickie.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh boy.   I was going to make my first KBB purchase today.  I went through the whole month long order wait scenario with HairVeda.  I don't think I have the patience to go through it with another vendor.  Anybody order recently?   Has her delivery time improved?


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 19, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I decided to get both. I know I'm bad but I wanted to give them an equal shot and what better time to do it then when its on sale. If I don't like it I can always sell it. However I don't think that's going to happen considering all the raves about it and my hair usually isn't to pickie.


 
If you use it as a leave-in on dry hair & it doesn't work out, try it as a rinse out.  That's how I used the hair nectar & it defined my curls well.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay, I just logged out & checked my e-mail.  I clicked on Karen's Fabulour Freebie Friday ad & saw my quote:  "I have FINALLY found what I'm looking for in Karen's Body Beautiful Deep Conditioner.  The moisture and slip that this product provides is amazing."  

That's my quote.  I'm famous.

Okay, my two-second reveling in my "fame" is over.  I'm off to do work.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Okay, I just logged out & checked my e-mail.  I clicked on Karen's Fabulour Freebie Friday ad & saw my quote:  "I have FINALLY found what I'm looking for in Karen's Body Beautiful Deep Conditioner.  The moisture and slip that this product provides is amazing."
> 
> That's my quote.  I'm famous.
> 
> Okay, my two-second reveling in my "fame" is over.  I'm off to do work.



That's funny because I read that quote yesterday and it made me want to try her stuff.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 19, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Oh boy.   I was going to make my first KBB purchase today.  I went through the whole month long order wait scenario with HairVeda.  I don't think I have the patience to go through it with another vendor.  Anybody order recently?   Has her delivery time improved?



No joke, I ordered on the 14th and got my order on the 17th.  I was very impressed.



> That's funny because I read that quote yesterday and it made me want to try her stuff.



Me too!  I am SO trying to hold off.

I got the B2G1 of the hair milks.  I accidentally picked the wrong scent and sent an email asking if they could replace one, and they did and I still got it in 2 days (I say 2 b/c I ordered at 10 pm on the 14th).  I tried it yesterday and it was lighter than I was expecting, but my hair really liked it , and it was a good base for the heavier products I put on over it.  Overall I'm very pleased with my experience.


----------



## KynniB (Jul 19, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Okay, I just logged out & checked my e-mail.  I clicked on Karen's Fabulour Freebie Friday ad & saw my quote:  "I have FINALLY found what I'm looking for in Karen's Body Beautiful Deep Conditioner.  The moisture and slip that this product provides is amazing."
> 
> That's my quote.  I'm famous.
> 
> Okay, my two-second reveling in my "fame" is over.  I'm off to do work.



lol. thats great. My quote was on there for the b2g1f sale last week!!!! I was going around and telling my fellow kbb users at work as asking them if they wanted my autograph


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2009)

I want to try the milk and the nectar.  I guess I'll wait for one of the sales.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope I couldn't wait.  I ordered last night and I just got my shipping notice *today*.  That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2009)

ok she has really improved on her shipping. i ordered friday night and it shipped today. i cant wait to smell the lucious pear. i normally fall in love with pear smells.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2009)

As much as I have read about her lovely scents I ended up ordering unscented.  I am so scent sensitive.  I just can't take the chance that I'll hate the scent and end up throwing away a good product.  If I really want a smell I'll apply a light coating of coconut oil.


----------



## NaturallyBlonde (Jul 20, 2009)

The PJ in me has awakened....  must....fight....urgeeeee


----------



## ctosha (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried the moisterizing mask that is said to be used once a month? If so does it provide slip and does it contain protein? ( Iam protein sentitive) It also states that if we order the hair cream in warner months and it melts there will be no refund. Has anyone ordered recently only to end up with it melted?
I think I am going to make a huge order as the first time I tried my hair did not like the products but my hair is healthier and in better condition and more products are now "working in my hair" right now there is a 25% off when 75 dollars is spent.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2009)

i've used the mask before. its nice but imo the deep conditioner is ten times better. i have a cream on the way and it better not leak out. not when she knows there is a possibility and can take precausions. but i've never had anything leak out when i order from her any other time.
if i were you i would order the deep conditioner over the mask.


----------



## ctosha (Jul 21, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i've used the mask before. its nice but imo the deep conditioner is ten times better. i have a cream on the way and it better not leak out. not when she knows there is a possibility and can take precausions. but i've never had anything leak out when i order from her any other time.
> if i were you i would order the deep conditioner over the mask.


 Does the deep conditioner have alot of proteins in it?


----------



## MaraMDwillbe (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been lurking on this thread forever now cause I have wanted to try KBB and I finally bit the bullet last night and ordered:

3 Hair Milks (buy 2 get 1 free)
1 Hair Butter
1 Hair Cream
1 Super Silky
1 Sweet Treat Sample Pack.

I blame you all but I'm really excited to try them!  And it shipped out today


----------



## KynniB (Jul 25, 2009)

So i ordered today and used the 25% off code. I got 2 creams, 2 milks, and 2 butters in pom guava and coco mango. I got my shipping notice 3 hours later!!!


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 26, 2009)

ctosha said:


> Has anyone tried the moisterizing mask that is said to be used once a month? If so does it provide slip and does it contain protein? ( Iam protein sentitive) It also states that if we order the hair cream in warner months and it melts there will be no refund. Has anyone ordered recently only to end up with it melted?
> I think I am going to make a huge order as the first time I tried my hair did not like the products but my hair is healthier and in better condition and more products are now "working in my hair" right now there is a 25% off when 75 dollars is spent.


 
I've used the Luscious Locks Hair Mask before.  It does provide slip, but it does not contain protein.  The hair mask is great, but it's too moisturizing for my hair (I have fine hair).  The deep conditioner works great for my hair, though.


----------



## babyhurr4 (Jul 30, 2009)

I finally gave in after watching this post for so long. I've bought her hair milk in Egyptian Musk and loved it!  So I went back and purchased another hair milk in the 16oz size, 2 creams, the heavenly sample pack and a body butter in Egyptian musk.  I've been sleeping on her products because my hair is still soft from using the hair milk from my first purchase.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 3, 2009)

I came, I saw, I ordered...
I LOVE!  Love Super Silky.  Not too crazy about the Hair Milk though.  Left my hair kinda sticky.  But that Super Silky is the shiznit!  Oh and the Deep Conditioner was pretty good too.


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally used the hair milk on my hair  (had been using it on my daughter) I didnt like it on straight hair but  it has kept my twist out moist! I wont get the - vanilla latte scent again though!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2009)

yea i dont really like the vanilla latte smell either. the only thing i have in that scent is my half gone hair cream. so when thats gone the only scents i will repurchase are cranberry cocktail, pom. guava and coco lime.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 6, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I came, I saw, I ordered...
> I LOVE! Love Super Silky. Not too crazy about the Hair Milk though. Left my hair kinda sticky. But that Super Silky is the shiznit! Oh and the Deep Conditioner was pretty good too.


 
What do you like about the Super Silky?  It's been on my mind for a while b/c it's advertised to be a good styling product for fine hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 6, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> What do you like about the Super Silky?  It's been on my mind for a while b/c it's advertised to be a good styling product for fine hair.



Its creamy vice oily, which I prefer.  But when heated (by your head or a blow dryer) it gives your hair the same shine as if you had applied an oil.  It feels so nice that I don't have to seal with oil over top of it.  Its not sticky like the Nectar was.  No petroleum, no cones, no parabens--its perfect!  And I'm a fine haired Gal too.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, I just had to share this. I got a package in the mail late last week but I didn't order anything.  I opened the package and looked @ the shipping notice. It was for someone else with the same name as me, but in a diff state. Of course I checked my credit cards and PP accts to make sure no funny biz was going on. Once I saw nothing there, I sent KBB an email. I received a response saying they were  aware of the problem and had already reshipped the order. They said  hopefully I like the scent and to enjoy the products  SCORE!! It was such a blessing! $82 worth of products for free is my kind of surprise!!! Love those ladies


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2009)

I know yall saw the 20% off leave-ins, right?


----------



## Britt (Aug 11, 2009)

I went into the store yesterday and reup'd on some of the Luscious Locks Mask and got another Deep conditioner. 
I also got a jar of Luscious Pear hair cream. I had got her hair cream a while ago and it was soooo heavy for me, this batch seems to be whipped a little bit lighter. I also will only use it on my edges after I use the Hair Milk. I'm thinking I could prob be heavier handed w/ the hair cream if I airdried or blow dried, anything other than a rollerset. I  the smell of Luscious Pear.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 11, 2009)

Umm where is my cut is the question... 



Eisani said:


> Okay, I just had to share this. I got a package in the mail late last week but I didn't order anything. I opened the package and looked @ the shipping notice. It was for someone else with the same name as me, but in a diff state. Of course I checked my credit cards and PP accts to make sure no funny biz was going on. Once I saw nothing there, I sent KBB an email. I received a response saying they were aware of the problem and had already reshipped the order. They said hopefully I like the scent and to enjoy the products  SCORE!! It was such a blessing! $82 worth of products for free is my kind of surprise!!! Love those ladies


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> wow Fab, your friends hair turned out great. i big chopped because even though i was doing a long transition i was using heat. so the front of my hair wouldnt revert and the rest of my new growth was like 5 inches long. so when i got it cut i still cut it down to 1 inch and now im slowly cutting off the longer area in the front bang area. everywhere else is uniform.
> 
> *what does everyone thinks of the shampoo bars?* ever since i tried chagrin valley i have been hooked on shampoo bars.



bumping for a response


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2009)

What u think u want?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2009)

Idk how that posted twice but oh well.

As far as the poo bars, I have 2 of the Juicy bars. Love them! They seem kind of slimy while lathering but my hair feels nice and moist after rinsing and dc'ing.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 11, 2009)

im still loving her products. i co washed with the deep conditioner about 2 days ago and couldnt keep my hands out my hair.
today i used the hair milk and the hair cream and my hair is so fluffy. i wont need to re-up for a  while but that wont stop me from looking.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 11, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Okay, I just had to share this. I got a package in the mail late last week but I didn't order anything. I opened the package and looked @ the shipping notice. It was for someone else with the same name as me, but in a diff state. Of course I checked my credit cards and PP accts to make sure no funny biz was going on. Once I saw nothing there, I sent KBB an email. I received a response saying they were aware of the problem and had already reshipped the order. They said hopefully I like the scent and to enjoy the products  SCORE!! It was such a blessing! $82 worth of products for free is my kind of surprise!!! Love those ladies


 
Damn Eisani hook me up! How can I hack her website to get some free stuff! LOL j/k


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 14, 2009)

I would like to purchase the hair milk at least.  What scents are really good?


----------



## Lita (Aug 14, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I would like to purchase the hair milk at least.  What scents are really good?



               The Pomegranate Guava & Chamomile Sage Smell Diiivine! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 15, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I would like to purchase the hair milk at least. What scents are really good?


 
Egyptian Musk


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 15, 2009)

Man oh man... I got my hair butter today in Pomegranate Guava in it smell so good. I will be order this from her from now on. Totally worth the price.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 1, 2009)

I love my KBB samples that I bought recently.  I love the hair milk and nectar.  I am definitely purchasing full size products from KBB soon.


----------



## momi (Sep 1, 2009)

The hair milk is the best product I have ever used on my natural hair. period.


----------



## KynniB (Sep 1, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I would like to purchase the hair milk at least.  What scents are really good?



my favorites are coco lime,pomegranate guava, and coco mango


----------



## natstar (Sep 1, 2009)

my top fave scents are honey oatmeal  pom guava & white tea. Other nice scents are chamomile sage and coco lime


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 1, 2009)

momi said:


> The hair milk is the best product I have ever used on my natural hair. period.


 
I'm telling you, nothing has been taming my hair lately.  It was so dry no matter what I used, and I've used a lot of different moisturizers.  I would get home from work and it would be really really dry.  One week I revisited Hawaiian Silky, it was ok but I hated that extra wet and sticky feeling, plus my hair began to feel kinda hard at the end of the week. erplexed  I am loving the KBB milk and the nectar.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

my fave scents are pom. guava, cranberry cocktail and coco lime. i like sultry sandalwood too.

im still usuaing and loving my hair milks, cream and deep conditioner. i still like the nectar too but at night or in the winter. the hair milk is a staple for life thoguh. i think im through with the butters though. it seems they make my wet hair dry hard and is only good to slick my hair back.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 1, 2009)

I just stocked up on another order.  Took advantage of the 20% off $60 deal ($75 free shipping).

In the end I got

16oz Hair Milk Unscented
16oz Hair Milk Coco Lime
8oz Hair Milk Lavender Vanilla
Hair Butter in Coco Lime
Hair Butter in Creamy CoCo Mango

for $76.80.

When I last purchased a 16oz Hair Milk, it came as 2 separate 8oz bottles.  I think that's a good deal, 2 Hair milks for $24 rather than $32.  So in the end, with this sale, I ended up with 5 Hair Milks.

I'm done for a loooooooong while.


----------



## Tene (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the hair nectar, haven't tried the hair milk or any other products she makes.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 1, 2009)

chebaby said:


> my fave scents are pom. guava, cranberry cocktail and coco lime. i like sultry sandalwood too.
> 
> im still usuaing and loving my hair milks, cream and deep conditioner. i still like the nectar too but at night or in the winter. the hair milk is a staple for life thoguh. i think im through with the butters though. it seems they make my wet hair dry hard and is only good to slick my hair back.


 
I was debating if I should get the cream.  I notice that butters make my hair dry hard as well, so I'm not getting that.  How is the cream?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

her butters are not like butters like shea and cocoa butter. her butters are like grease. so if you like grease than you will prolly like her butters. i love butters but i like them to actually be butters lol, not grease.

her creams are amazing, i am in love with them. they keep my hair so moisturized and soft and fluffy.

my next order from her will be a stock up order since i only have 1 and a half bottles of deep conditioner.

my order will be:
1 16oz deep conditioner in coco lime
1 16oz deep conditioner in cranberry cocktail
1 8oz hair milk in coco lime
1 8oz hair milk in cranberry cocktail
2 8oz hair milks in pom. guava

i think thats all i will get because the hair cream has so much glycerin it mightnot work in the winter, and i still have 2 jars anyway.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Sep 1, 2009)

She says on the butters to use on dry hair.  I LOVE the nectar.  I used a little bit on my dry hair when i first got it...instantly bought 3 (got 4 - 16 oz as 2 8 0z) more.  LOVE LOVE LOVE.  I use this as a daily moisturizer and seal with oil.  

And I smell good too...


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

i usually use the hair milk as a leave in and seal with the hair cream. that combo is the best. if the cream works in the winter that will def. be what i will use to twist and twist out.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 1, 2009)

_*It was nice to hit the store and pick up my order..

I had asked for a hair milk sample in Pom Guava...but got some lotion samples instead..
I smelled enough to know that I will get that hair milk scent next time 

Yes, I do like when you order the larger sized hair milk, they give you two 8 oz bottles.

Oh and I saw them up in there mixing up stuff...and renovating the shelving...*_


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 2, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*It was nice to hit the store and pick up my order..
> 
> I had asked for a hair milk sample in Pom Guava...but got some lotion samples instead..
> I smelled enough to know that I will get that hair milk scent next time
> ...



I'm definitely feeling the Pom Guava scent.    I will also try the Honey Oatmeal scent.  I wish that I lived in the area so that I could go to the store.   Oh well, I will be placing my order online, hopefully it doesn't take long.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 2, 2009)

I ordered 9/1 and received my shipping notification on 9/1.  Excellent.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 2, 2009)

^ That's great.   I ordered last night, hopefully they ship my package fast as well.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> I ordered 9/1 and received my shipping notification on 9/1.  Excellent.



Really? So have they gotten faster with their shipping speeds or is this just a fluke that you got your notice so fast?


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 2, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Really? So have they gotten faster with their shipping speeds or is this just a fluke that you got your notice so fast?



I don't think it's just a fluke now.  It says that my order will be delivered on 9/4, Friday.  I see that they've really stepped it up big time.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 3, 2009)

I ordered last night and my package shipped today. I'm getting it next Wednesday the 9th. 

I ordered:

1 Hair Milk - Pomegranate Guava
1 Hair Nectar - Honey Oatmeal
1 Hair Cream - Creamy Coco Mango
1 Deep Conditioner - Creamy Coco Mango


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I am going to give her hair milks a try.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 3, 2009)

I must say, the shipping is not a fluke.  My order was delivered today, 9/3 and I ordered on 9/1.  I'm not anywhere near NY either, so 2 days is good to me!

But unfortunately, the UPS guy delivered my package to the apartment office, and they're closed now.  So I can't pick up my goodies until tomorrow.  But at least I know they're here!


----------



## empressri (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone used the luscious locks lately?? Is it the same as it was when it first came out??


----------



## Britt (Sep 4, 2009)

empressri said:


> Has anyone used the luscious locks lately?? Is it the same as it was when it first came out??


 

_Heck yeah it is... I bought a new jar about 3 wks ago, and used it 2 nights ago... I truly do   that stuff. My hair is so very responsive to it.. I use it w/ heat for a while and it gives me such a good deep conditioning._


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to get some samples of these soon..especially the hair lotion


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 4, 2009)

Brittster said:


> _Heck yeah it is... I bought a new jar about 3 wks ago, and used it 2 nights ago... I truly do   that stuff. My hair is so very responsive to it.. I use it w/ heat for a while and it gives me such a good deep conditioning._


 

*I had to get two jars once you confirmed for me nothing had changed.*

*I'm gonna use it this weekend..*


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 4, 2009)

I see that the Fabulous Freebie Friday is the hair milk.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 5, 2009)

I've fallen in love with KBB all over again.


----------



## KynniB (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely not a fluke. I ordered KBB today and already got my shipping notice from ups.


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2009)

I use the hair Milk or Nectar or Silky after each wash.I love it.
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 19, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what to do with my son today, I may  put a stop at the KBB store on the itinerary.


----------



## peacelove (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been dying to try the hair milk. I think I will order this weekend! 

oh, but after reading these posts, maybe I will just go to the store.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the  hair milk and butter


----------



## chebaby (Oct 11, 2009)

now that its colder i will be using more of the nectar instead of the milk, although i am IN LOVE with the hair milk. im sad its too cold for me to use my hair cream.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 12, 2009)

What is the difference between the nectar and the milk?  I thought someone said the nectar was lighter but then i heard it was heavier.


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 12, 2009)

just got the hair milk on Saturday, already in love, it's soooooooooo moisturizing


----------



## Nouvelle (Oct 14, 2009)

Out of curiosity what is the consistency of the hair butter like? Is it hard?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 14, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> What is the difference between the nectar and the milk? I thought someone said the nectar was lighter but then i heard it was heavier.


 to me the hair milk is much more moisturizing than the nectar. and i dont know why people find the nectar to be lighter than the milk. my nectar is heavier than the hair milk. much heavier. the hair milk seems like it just sinks into my hair, while the nectar seems like it does sink in as fast but it still makes my hair soft. also the nectar defines my curls way more than the milk but if i had to choose i would pick the hair milk. it is my staple leave in/moisturizer.

i want to try the super silky leave in too and i want the hair mask. it looks like the ingredients are different than what i remember of the mask.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Oct 15, 2009)

Nouvelle said:


> Out of curiosity what is the consistency of the hair butter like? Is it hard?


 
I got the sample pack and the butter was hard.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> to me the hair milk is much more moisturizing than the nectar. and i dont know why people find the nectar to be lighter than the milk. my nectar is heavier than the hair milk. much heavier. the hair milk seems like it just sinks into my hair, while the nectar seems like it does sink in as fast but it still makes my hair soft. also the nectar defines my curls way more than the milk but if i had to choose i would pick the hair milk. it is my staple leave in/moisturizer.
> 
> i want to try the super silky leave in too and i want the hair mask. it looks like the ingredients are different than what i remember of the mask.


Thanks.  Yeah when someone described the nectar to be lighter than the milk it discouraged from buying any because the milk is light to me and I don't want any lighter.  I actually like heavier products and the milk is as light as I will go.  

I will definitely be trying the nectar next time.  

The super silky is very similar to the milk to me but maybe a little lighter.  I probably won't repurchase that.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 15, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> I got the sample pack and the butter was hard.


Wow, none of my butters are anywhere near hard.  They are very soft like the consistency of hair grease.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 15, 2009)

I wanna try this. It's kinda pricey though. I might go to the office in NY and get some samples.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Wow, none of my butters are anywhere near hard. They are very soft like the consistency of hair grease.


 that is exactly how i describe the hair butter. it looks and feels just like grease.


----------



## natstar (Oct 16, 2009)

chebaby said:


> that is exactly how i describe the hair butter. it looks and feels just like grease.



I'm annoyed with the lack of consistency with KBB products.  within 6 months I have purchased 2 butters and 2 hair creams.  One butter was stiffer while another had the consistency of vaseline in the jar.  I think aloe butter was the missing ingredient.  As for the creams, both had the same ingredients but one was stiffer (seemed to have more shea butter), while the other was more liquid (seemed to have more glycerin).


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Oct 17, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Wow, none of my butters are anywhere near hard. They are very soft like the consistency of hair grease.


 
I wonder if something has changed.  I would have preferred mine to be softer.  Knowing this, I'd be willing to repurchase.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm so torn! I see she's brought back some of the discontinued scents for a limited time. When I ordered my first ever KBB sample pack, I got a sample of the hair oil in Sultry Sandalwood and it smelled heavenly!! When I reordered the full size oil and hair butter in this scent, they smelled like wood chips. One of the scents she brought back is the sandalwood. I'm sooo tempted to order, just to see if it's like the original scent, but I don't wanna risk more woodchips. What's a girl to do???

ETA: Just talked to Karen, we're gonna work it out  Oh yea, cool things coming for 2010!! Keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, thought I'd also mention I used my Vetiver hair oil (men's fragrance) for the first time today and it smells wonderful!! Very fall appropriate.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2009)

so some of you say your butters are hard? is it like the texture of shea butter or jane carter nourish and shine? because mine is like grease and i never understood how all those butters could make a product with a texture like that.


----------



## Nouvelle (Oct 23, 2009)

What are some of the best fragrances from Karen's Body Beautiful?


----------



## Toy (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in love with the creamy cocoa mango butter very moisturizing and smells wonderful.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 23, 2009)

i love the cranberry cocktail, coco lime and pm guava scent. i also like coco mango but its not a fave.


----------



## quasimodi (Oct 23, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I wanna try this. It's kinda pricey though. I might go to the office in NY and get some samples.


 
I did and I don't regret it.


----------



## natstar (Oct 23, 2009)

Top two are Honey oatmeal & pom guava. Chamomile sage & white tea are my other favs

ETA: I LOVE the hair cream on my ends. I was about to give up on KBB. But the hair cream on my damp ends after a wash is really good


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Oct 23, 2009)

chebaby said:


> so some of you say your butters are hard? is it like the texture of shea butter or jane carter nourish and shine? because mine is like grease and i never understood how all those butters could make a product with a texture like that.


 
Mine is like JC nourish and shine.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone seen this?:

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/showthread.php?t=83000

Apparently she changed the ingredients on the hair mask. Has anyone bought it lately? Does it work the same?


----------



## empressri (Nov 4, 2009)

The mask is the same, I went to the store to investigate myself. The server got wiped out and they had to redo EVERYTHING in a couple hours time so being that everything was done rather hastily some things got left out on the label. I got some after that whole debacle and it still was the same for me cause I was fittin to raise HELL if it was changed cause that was a staple for me.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Nov 4, 2009)

empressri said:


> The mask is the same, I went to the store to investigate myself. The server got wiped out and they had to redo EVERYTHING in a couple hours time so being that everything was done rather hastily some things got left out on the label. I got some after that whole debacle and it still was the same for me cause I was fittin to raise HELL if it was changed cause that was a staple for me.


 
Thank you so much! It was actually your review on youtube that made me want this in the first place... so I really appreaciate you responding. I received an email that the were 50% off today, so I ordered some.

Thanks again!


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm still using and loving her products!


----------



## empressri (Nov 4, 2009)

AnotherLevel said:


> Thank you so much! It was actually your review on youtube that made me want this in the first place... so I really appreaciate you responding. I received an email that the were 50% off today, so I ordered some.
> 
> Thanks again!



no problem!!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 4, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> Mine is like JC nourish and shine.


 omg really. i wonder why i had 2 jars from her and they were both like grease.
i may order one to see if it chenged.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> omg really. i wonder why i had 2 jars from her and they were both like grease.
> i may order one to see if it chenged.


All 4 or my jars have been like grease, exactly the same consistencey.  I hope she hasn't changed it because I like that consistencey.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 4, 2009)

i liked the texture of the one like grease but i also like the texture or jane carters butter. i hope she isnt going around changing ingredients and whatnot.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks to empressri giving a review on youtube about the hair milk I started using the nectar early this year as a leave-in and detangler....WOW!!! I love this stuff. Hopefully between pre-pooing with heat, aubreys shampoo+condish, wearing wigs as a protective style and coating my ends with moisturizers or butters I hope to be brastrap length no later than June 2010. I'm currently at armpit length. I wish I would have found out about her sooner. A lil pricey but alil of her products go a long way, the 16oz nectar lasts me 3-4 months and I wash weekly.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i liked the texture of the one like grease but i also like the texture or jane carters butter. i hope she isnt going around changing ingredients and whatnot.


I'm not familiar with Jane Carter's butter.  Is it harder?  I've been meaning to try some of her products.

Ahh the life of a pj.....i'll get around to it sometime.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 5, 2009)

jc nourish and shine actually looks like a butter. it looks like smooth shea butter.


----------



## lala (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought the hair cream and my new growth was so soft and detangled.  I like it much better than the JC.  It's been 5 mos. since I relaxed and I may not retouch if I can keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## liberationtheory (Nov 7, 2009)

hey all, i'm new to this forum (but some of yall prolly know me from others) but i love, love, LOVE kbb products. i got my whole family using them, even my 7 month old daughter. i started off using the hair milk and butter but realize that the nectar and cream is more appropriate for my hair.

favorite scents:
sage chamomile
egyptian musk
pomegranate guava


----------



## darlingdiva (Nov 9, 2009)

I went there last week to get some more of the Deep Conditioner.  I told the cashier that I was supposed to get my free gift because I had enough points.  She let me get it, even though the computer system had lost track of people's points & information due to the renovations.

I got a massage oil, which I'm going to use as a hair oil.


----------



## Britt (Nov 9, 2009)

_I am still in love w/ her products. _

_Tmrw I need to go get a bottle of hair nectar and hair milk. I have two deep conditioners at home, I'm  that she'll give me an even exchange as I no longer have my receipt. _

_My favorite scent is Luscious Pear _


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 9, 2009)

YESS!!  These products are the TRUTH!!  I use them all the time!  I really just started about 2 weeks ago though, but I've done four washes since them.  I love how her products make my hair feel!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 9, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I went there last week to get some more of the Deep Conditioner.  I told the cashier that I was supposed to get my free gift because I had enough points.  She let me get it, even though the computer system had lost track of people's points & information due to the renovations.
> 
> *I got a massage oil, which I'm going to use as a hair oil*.


I do that all the time, especially after loading up when she had a sale on the massage oils.  

I got my package last week of the discontinued scents she brought back. I got the Bamboo Leaf, Hibiscus, Jasmine Lily (I missed this one!), Sandalwood and Ginger Spice. My ginger spice actually smells kind of like the honey oatmeal. Loving the bamboo leaf! My sandalwood is as cedar wood-like as my previous orders. It still isn't what I got the very first time I ordered it, but it's a vast improvement from the last two!


----------



## chebaby (Nov 9, 2009)

i havent been using my deep conditioners too often anymore because im trying to hold on to them. next week i will order a butter to see how it is and also because i have been doing more twists and braids lately and i know itll be good for that. i will also try one herbal deep conditioner and get another regular deep conditioner since one bottle is almost gone.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm stopping by the store later today...I don't know what to try!!!  I'm thinking of the Milk or Nectar...Milk AND Nectar...and the hair butter...or hair cream...I don't know! LOL


----------



## lennet93 (Dec 1, 2009)

As much of a PJ I am and I live in Brooklyn, I never knew there was a store in Brooklyn. I've never tried her products but I've been wanting to. What do you ladies recommend?


----------



## Charz (Dec 1, 2009)

Boo her Black Friday sale sucked!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 1, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Boo her Black Friday sale sucked!


Yeah I'm still mad over that.  I really need some stuff.

I refuse to buy anything from KBB w/o some kind of sale because her stuff is so pricey.


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 1, 2009)

Only you guys would understand this, but I had a dream that I went to her store and bought some butters for my hair, and it worked so well. I think that was the cosmos telling me that KBB may be the answer to my hair dryness. I'll buy some stuff for myself for Christmas.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 1, 2009)

i still wanna try the mask but $25 is alot. i want the hair butter too.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I went to the shop! I actually only walked out with two items costing me a total of $36, the hair milk and the hair cream in chamomile sage scent instead of the 6 things I had in my online shopping cart lol that would have run me over $100 with shipping. Karen was very nice and helpful...she asked me what my normal hair routine is, asked if she could feel my hair, and based on that recommended the hair milk and hair cream. She gave me a sample of the butter to try out at checkout as well. Its a cute shop and smells so good when you walk in...everything is organized by scent. It appears as though they do everything out of the boutique location from making the products (she was mixing/cooking/bottling up some stuff) to shipping (a young lady looked like she was putting online orders together for shipment). They are also renovating to turn the back of the store into a spa which should be opening in January. 

I can't wait to test out my new products!


----------



## so1913 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok, so I have to say I'm REALLY feeling the hair milk!  I used it to "refresh" this morning and it did the trick and made my hair feel soo soft!  I've been without a daily "moisturizer" for a while now and I really think this is going to work out for me.  I'm going to try it under my styler on my next wash, but so far on dry hair I like.
I like the hair cream, but still need to find my best "use" and purpose for it.

I have to say, KBB is the most impressed I've been with a natural product line in a very long time.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 2, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> As much of a PJ I am and I live in Brooklyn, I never knew there was a store in Brooklyn. I've never tried her products but I've been wanting to. What do you ladies recommend?


 

hair nectar or milk: chamomile sage or egyptian musk


get samples of hair cream and butter


----------



## chebaby (Dec 2, 2009)

so1913 said:


> ok, so I have to say I'm REALLY feeling the hair milk! I used it to "refresh" this morning and it did the trick and made my hair feel soo soft! I've been without a daily "moisturizer" for a while now and I really think this is going to work out for me. I'm going to try it under my styler on my next wash, but so far on dry hair I like.
> I like the hair cream, but still need to find my best "use" and purpose for it.
> 
> I have to say, KBB is the most impressed I've been with a natural product line in a very long time.


 i love the hair milk and hair cream. but the cream only works for me in the warm and hot seasons. but i use the hair milk every wash day as my leave in.


----------



## Pretty Star (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this line better than Carol's Daughter? I wanted to try CD's hair butter and milk but it looks like KBB's gets better reviews around here. Do this line have cones in it?


----------



## djanae (Dec 3, 2009)

in my opinion, CD's hair milk doesn't hold a candle to KBB's. 

I prefer the scent (I had) and moisture I get with KBB and I think it also can be used for more things. KBB hair milk is a great detangler, leave-in and I'd prefer to use it for styles (like braid outs, twist outs, etc). CD is a bit creamier and I don't like the smell. 

I really want to buy some more KBB, but am really trying to limit my spending on products...but I might go ahead and stock up since I'm in NY before I head home for the holidays...


----------



## so1913 (Dec 3, 2009)

This hair milk is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better that CD!!! NO COMPETITION. OMG I can't believe I slept on this woman's products for so long.


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 3, 2009)

Pretty Star said:


> *Is this line better than Carol's Daughter?* I wanted to try CD's hair butter and milk but it looks like KBB's gets better reviews around here. Do this line have cones in it?


 
IMO, there is NO comparison between KBB & CD.  KBB wins hands down.  The KBB products actually moisturize my hair, whereas the CD products (except for the Black Vanilla Leave-In) left my hair coated and tangled and dry.


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 3, 2009)

KBB is wayyyyyyyyyy superior than Carol's Daughter, IMO.  The only thing that CD has on KBB is that they're more widely known.

CD's hair stuff has too much beeswax in it.  The CD Hair Milk leaves a coated oily feel.  Whereas, KBB's products have oils in them, but they don't leave your hair feeling coated.

I'm still using KBB, and I LOVE IT!  The Hair Milk and Hair Butters are amazing.


----------



## Britt (Dec 3, 2009)

_I just left the store. I went to buy some hair milk and hair oil in the Lavendar Vanilla fragrance. It smells soooooooo good to me, a very soft and comforting smell. I'd always go in the store and only like the Luscious Pear but I fell in love w/ Lavendar Vanilla  . Chamomile Sage is a nice light fresh type scent for those who don't like anything heavily scented. 
_


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 4, 2009)

^^I looooove lavendar vanilla!  It became one of my favorite scents of hers.  Camomile sage is a bit strong to me though, but I still like it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG!!! Im in love with the hair milk....


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 25, 2010)

The hair milk and hair creams are my staples. My favorite scents are Egyptian Musk and White Tea.


----------



## Britt (Jan 25, 2010)

_I went into the store a few days ago to get some hair milk in Luscious Pear. Karen showed me the new designs they are getting for the bottles. The bottles will be black w/ writing on them, they look nice. I told her to never change her formula's and she said she's def not doing that. 
_


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i love kbb. its the one line i have not strayed from since being natural.
i need to reup on the hair mask because i only have 4oz jar left. and i still want to try her oil.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 25, 2010)

Brittster said:


> _I went into the store a few days ago to get some hair milk in Luscious Pear. Karen showed me the new designs they are getting for the bottles. The bottles will be black w/ writing on them, they look nice. *I told her to never change her formula's and she said she's def not doing that.* _


 
That's great b/c the deep conditioner is THE BUSINESS, and I really like the hair oil too.


----------



## lydc (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the hair milk, major staple. I can do w/o the hair butter.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 27, 2010)

Yall got me seriously wanting the deep con now. I said i would never get it. I wish she would put on a sale!


----------

